# Le 10 città più inospitali



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

*Le 10 città più inospitali*

Una rivista americana di turismo ha fatto un sondaggio tra i suoi lettori per indicare le 10 città più inospitali del mondo. Ne è uscita la seguente classifica con le relativi motivazioni:

1) Johannesburg    (motivi vari: inospitalità dei residenti, situazione politica, criminalità e mancanza di sicurezza)

2) Cannes  (poco interessante. La gente inoltre è deludente e per certi versi sconcertante)

3) Mosca    (bella, ma molto poco accogliente dopo le recenti politiche sociali di Putin)

4) Parigi (ohlalà)  (motivazione: residenti arroganti e maleducati coi turisti).Qui posso dire anche la mia: ci ho vissuto più di 6 mesi. E' una delle città più sopravvalutate del mondo in ambito turistico. In Italia abbiamo almeno 5 o 6 città più belle di Parigi, dove tra l'altro ti trattano molto meglio. I francesi sono fenomenali però nel vendere la merda e spacciarla come cioccolato. Figurati quando si tratta di Parigi.

5) Marsiglia (bella, ma attenzione ai borseggiatori. Molto insicura)

6) Pechino  (sporca, inquinata, incasinata, caotica)

7) Francoforte (i residenti sono poco cortesi coi turisti.Danno quasi l'impressione di essere infelici)

8) Milano (ohlalà)  (i lettori americani la reputano la città dell'infelicità). Ehm...io da milanese come posso dargli torto? :smile:

9) Montecarlo (troppo affollata e impersonale)

10) Nassau- Bahamas  (molto insicura e mancano le infrastrutture)

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una rivista americana di turismo ha fatto un sondaggio tra i suoi lettori per indicare le 10 città più inospitali del mondo. Ne è uscita la seguente classifica con le relativi motivazioni:
> 
> 1) Johannesburg    (motivi vari: inospitalità dei residenti, situazione politica, criminalità e mancanza di sicurezza)
> 
> ...


Beh dai di Mosca merita una volta nella vita vedere la metropolitana...

Devo anche dire che grazie al piano Marschall l'Italia fu meta di turismo americano negli anni 50...in maniera massiccia e molto diremo vantaggiosa per noi...

Poi se iniziamo a elencare posti come Sofia o Bucarest parlemo eh?

L'indigenza che ho visto a Sofia non la dimenticherò mai...


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Da Mosca effettivamente sono scappato dopo tre giorni: una volta vista la Piazza Rossa, un paio di musei e un giretto nella metropolitana non ha più niente: cara come poche e solo un'immensa teoria di boutiques e centri commerciali.

Confermo tutto quello che hai detto su Parigi, più che altro sui Parigini.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Io sono innamorata di Parigi. La adoro in tutto e per tutto. Un po' meno i parigini in effetti.


----------



## Frithurik (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono innamorata di Parigi. La adoro in tutto e per tutto. Un po' meno i parigini in effetti.


:up:Anche io ,i parigini molto freddi.
Madrid e stupenda.


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

Santiago de Compostela
Madrid
Barcelona
Parigi
Glasgow
Edinburgh
London
Lausanne

L'europa è bellissima ... 


Edit ... Berlino!!! Monaco, Dortmund, Hammburg ... e Gelsenkirchen è molto carino ...



sienne


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Una rivista americana di turismo ha fatto un sondaggio tra i suoi lettori per indicare le 10 città più inospitali del mondo. Ne è uscita la seguente classifica con le relativi motivazioni:
> 
> 1) Johannesburg    (motivi vari: inospitalità dei residenti, situazione politica, criminalità e mancanza di sicurezza)
> 
> ...




E Vicenza?


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono innamorata di Parigi. La adoro in tutto e per tutto. Un po' meno i parigini in effetti.





Frithurik ha detto:


> :up:Anche io ,i parigini molto freddi.
> Madrid e stupenda.


Che cosa ha di eccezionale Parigi dal punto di vista turistico secondo voi? A mio parere 2 musei (Louvre e Orsay) e Montmartre e Marais (gli unici 2 quartieri rimasti tipici della città).
Poi c'è la tour eiffel ok. Un simbolo e niente più.  Alla fine bella si. Ma vogliamo confrontarla con Roma? Con Firenze? Con Venezia? O con altre città europee che secondo me sono molto più belle? Mi vengono in mente Praga, Vienna, Budapest. Nella stessa Francia Strasburgo è molto più bella di Parigi.
Tenete conto che Parigi alla fine del 1800 è stata completamente rifatta dal punto di vista urbanistico. Non conserva nulla della sua tipicità a parte appunto il Marais e Montmartre. Quest'ultimo però è ormai così sfacciatamente turistico che è divenuto la caricatura di se stesso.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh dai di Mosca merita una volta nella vita vedere la metropolitana...
> 
> Devo anche dire che grazie al piano Marschall l'Italia fu meta di turismo americano negli anni 50...in maniera massiccia e molto diremo vantaggiosa per noi...
> 
> ...


Di Sofia non so dirti. Chi è stato  Bucarest invece mi ha detto che è molto diversa da quello che si può immaginare. Brutta, certo. Ma molto pulita, ordinata e sicura.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> :up:Anche io ,i parigini molto freddi.
> Madrid e stupenda.


I parigini non sono freddi. Sono fondamentalmente degli emeritj stronzi arroganti,  mal sopportati anche dagli stessi francesi.

Buscopann


----------



## Frithurik (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I parigini non sono freddi. Sono fondamentalmente degli emeritj stronzi arroganti,  mal sopportati anche dagli stessi francesi.


Si hai ragione, ma li metto al secondo posto dopo gli inglesi ,non li voglio neanche definire .


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che cosa ha di eccezionale Parigi dal punto di vista turistico secondo voi? A mio parere 2 musei (Louvre e Orsay) e Montmartre e Marais (gli unici 2 quartieri rimasti tipici della città).
> Poi c'è la tour eiffel ok. Un simbolo e niente più. Alla fine bella si. Ma vogliamo confrontarla con Roma? Con Firenze? Con Venezia? O con altre città europee che secondo me sono molto più belle? Mi vengono in mente Praga, Vienna, Budapest. Nella stessa Francia Strasburgo è molto più bella di Parigi.
> Tenete conto che Parigi alla fine del 1800 è stata completamente rifatta dal punto di vista urbanistico. Non conserva nulla della sua tipicità a parte appunto il Marais e Montmartre. Quest'ultimo però è ormai così sfacciatamente turistico che è divenuto la caricatura di se stesso.
> 
> Buscopann


A me piace la città, l'atmosfera. Passeggiare per le vie, ci sono zone che mi ricordano atmosfere di vecchi film.
Dopo Parigi in assoluto Roma. Più o meno per le stesse motivazioni


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me piace la città, l'atmosfera. Passeggiare per le vie, ci sono zone che mi ricordano atmosfere di vecchi film.
> Dopo Parigi in assoluto Roma. Più o meno per le stesse motivazioni


Parigi meglio di Roma?! No, no..meriteresti un rosso :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Parigi meglio di Roma?! No, no..meriteresti un rosso :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Io adoro Roma, ci torno almeno una volta all'anno ma Parigi ha un'atmosfera che non ho ancora trovato in nessuna delle città che ho visitato


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io adoro Roma, ci torno almeno una volta all'anno ma Parigi ha un'atmosfera che non ho ancora trovato in nessuna delle città che ho visitato


Chiamate l'esorcista. La Madama Butterfly è posseduta dal fantasma di Napoleone 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chiamate l'esorcista. La Madama Butterfly è posseduta dal fantasma di Napoleone
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una rivista americana di turismo ha fatto un sondaggio tra i suoi lettori per indicare le 10 città più inospitali del mondo. Ne è uscita la seguente classifica con le relativi motivazioni:
> 
> 1) Johannesburg    (motivi vari: inospitalità dei residenti, situazione politica, criminalità e mancanza di sicurezza)
> 
> ...


Quoto su Parigi, Francoforte e Montecarlo... Milano boh io ogni volta che sono andata l'ho trovata ok ma è pur vero che ci sono stata per lavoro e svago e nel perimetro del centro


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Milano è stupenda.
Poi c'è anche chi non mangia cioccolato, pizza e non beve mai vino.:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Milano è stupenda.
> Poi c'è anche chi non mangia cioccolato, pizza e non beve mai vino.:carneval:


Tu sei milanese.  Lascia che si esprimano gli altri! Hai mai visto un parigino dire che Parigi è brutta? :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2014)

Non mi sono chiari i parametri di riferimento: se dobbiamo valutare una città dalla simpatia e dall'ospitalità dei suoi abitanti, allora mi vengono in mente almeno un paio di città italiane su cui sganciare l'atomica.

se invece dobbiamo prendere come metro di paragone il fatto di poter girare tranquillamente per le strade, specialmente se si è donne ed un minimo vistose,allora non mi spiego l'assenza in classifica di Caracas,Rio e Los Angeles

Insomma una classifica in cui si mettono insieme Cannes,Johannesburg,Mosca e Montecarlo mi sembra confusionaria


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu sei milanese.  Lascia che si esprimano gli altri! Hai mai visto un parigino dire che Parigi è brutta? :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Penso anche che sia difficile dirlo in assoluto.
Altra cosa è dire che non ci si vivrebbe o che non piace il clima o altre cose.
Io non vivrei neanche a Venezia ma è meravigliosa.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non mi sono chiari i parametri di riferimento: se dobbiamo valutare una città dalla simpatia e dall'ospitalità dei suoi abitanti, allora mi vengono in mente almeno un paio di città italiane su cui sganciare l'atomica.
> 
> se invece dobbiamo prendere come metro di paragone il fatto di poter girare tranquillamente per le strade, specialmente se si è donne ed un minimo vistose,allora non mi spiego l'assenza in classifica di Caracas,Rio e Los Angeles
> 
> Insomma una classifica in cui si mettono insieme Cannes,Johannesburg,Mosca e Montecarlo mi sembra confusionaria


È semplicemente un sondaggio tra lettori. Conta poco, ma in ogni caso è l'esperienza di chi ci è stato.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2014)

In questo caso,direi che manca nella lista qualche città inglese


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Santiago de Compostela
> Madrid
> ...


Ma per te queste sono quelle più ospitali! Vedi come vuoi ridirezionare sul bello e buono:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io adoro Roma, ci torno almeno una volta all'anno ma Parigi ha un'atmosfera che non ho ancora trovato in nessuna delle città che ho visitato



io Parigi la piazzo dopo Roma ma ti quoto. E devo dire che mi sono trovata benissimo anche con i parigini. Però, stesso negozio, hanno trattato in maniera gentilissima me e hanno preso a pesci in faccia una coppia di milanesi che pretendevano di parlare inglese... Parlare inglese a Parigi...


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me piace la città, l'atmosfera. Passeggiare per le vie, ci sono zone che mi ricordano atmosfere di vecchi film.
> Dopo Parigi in assoluto Roma. Più o meno per le stesse motivazioni


Roma ha quella cosa che altre città non hanno e che le è valso l'aggettivo "eterna". Quando passeggio per la Suburra mi sembra davvero di vedere ancora Giulio Cesare bambino che gioca con le noci o la biga giocattolo.


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2014)

a che posto è vicenza?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> a che posto è vicenza?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Immagino a misura d'uomo.


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagino a misura d'uomo.



scherzavo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2014)

Questi non sono andati in Calabria!!!


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una rivista americana di turismo ha fatto un sondaggio tra i suoi lettori per indicare le 10 città più inospitali del mondo. Ne è uscita la seguente classifica con le relativi motivazioni:
> 
> 1) Johannesburg    (motivi vari: inospitalità dei residenti, situazione politica, criminalità e mancanza di sicurezza)
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me piace la città, l'atmosfera. Passeggiare per le vie, ci sono zone che mi ricordano atmosfere di vecchi film.
> Dopo Parigi in assoluto Roma. Più o meno per le stesse motivazioni



dovrei rubinarti per quello che hai scritto, sallo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> scherzavo!:mrgreen:


Anch'io :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io Parigi la piazzo dopo Roma ma ti quoto. E devo dire che mi sono trovata benissimo anche con i parigini. Però, stesso negozio, hanno trattato in maniera gentilissima me e hanno preso a pesci in faccia una coppia di milanesi che pretendevano di parlare inglese... Parlare inglese a Parigi...


Ahahahahahaha già sopportano male gli inglesi e pretendono che parlino francese figuriamoci altri, i parigini sono spocchiosi dai :smile:


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ahahahahahaha già sopportano male gli inglesi e pretendono che parlino francese figuriamoci altri, i parigini sono spocchiosi dai :smile:


Però cazzarola è vero...a Parigi provi a dire qualcosa in inglese e ti mandano affanculo...
piuttosto è meglio parlare italiano!
a settembre vado lì...farò la mia solita figura da sordomuta! parlo a gesti!!!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;im2GpqWk8uk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im2GpqWk8uk[/video]



[video=youtube;TH0nniK24Xk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH0nniK24Xk[/video]


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube;im2GpqWk8uk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im2GpqWk8uk[/video]


Spettacolo totale!!!!


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spettacolo totale!!!!



perchè, quando arrivano alla stazione centrale col colbacco e la pelliccia?:rotfl:
la nebbia non si vede...


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè, quando arrivano alla stazione centrale col colbacco e la pelliccia?:rotfl:
> la nebbia non si vede...


Lo ha detto Mezzacapa


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;pa1xx0qQkK4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa1xx0qQkK4[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso anche che sia difficile dirlo in assoluto.
> Altra cosa è dire che non ci si vivrebbe o che non piace il clima o altre cose.
> Io non vivrei neanche a Venezia ma è meravigliosa.


Ci sono stato sei quasi sette anni a Milano. Lati buoni e lati negativi. Come ovunque.

Roma batte Milano 3 a 0 su: Architettura (e non parlo di monumenti o centro storico, ma proprio architettura residenziale).

Clima: ricordo ancora. Atterro a Malpensa dal Brasile il 12 Gennaio 2009. Rivedrò il sole, un cielo terso senza nuvole, solo a metà Marzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ahahahahahaha già sopportano male gli inglesi e pretendono che parlino francese figuriamoci altri, i parigini sono spocchiosi dai :smile:



lo dicono tutti ma io ho trovato solo persone gentilissime, mi ricordo una signora che ci ha persino accompagnato per trovare una farmacia e una negoziante che ha chiamato un ristorantino per riservarci un tavolo


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci sono stato sei quasi sette anni a Milano. Lati buoni e lati negativi. Come ovunque.
> 
> Roma batte Milano 3 a 0 su: Architettura (e non parlo di monumenti o centro storico, ma proprio architettura residenziale).
> 
> Clima: ricordo ancora. Atterro a Malpensa dal Brasile il 12 Gennaio 2009. Rivedrò il sole, un cielo terso senza nuvole solo a metà Marzo.


Beh...Se vai su monumenti o centro storico è come far competere la Juve col Mondovì

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh...Se vai su monumenti o centro storico è come far competere la Juve col Mondovì
> 
> Buscopann


Infatti ho parlato di architettura residenziale. I condomini. Quelli costruiti dagli anni 50 in poi. Inguardabili.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo dicono tutti ma io ho trovato solo persone gentilissime, mi ricordo una signora che ci ha persino accompagnato per trovare una farmacia e una negoziante che ha chiamato un ristorantino per riservarci un tavolo


Perché parli francese. E a volte non basta neppure quello. 
Io ci ho vissuto. Parlo con consapevolezza.  Ci sono comici francesi che fanno un'ironia spietata sui parigini.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;LAIc9rmVimE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAIc9rmVimE[/video]



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci sono stato sei quasi sette anni a Milano. Lati buoni e lati negativi. Come ovunque.
> 
> Roma batte Milano 3 a 0 su: Architettura (e non parlo di monumenti o centro storico, ma proprio architettura residenziale).
> 
> Clima: ricordo ancora. Atterro a Malpensa dal Brasile il 12 Gennaio 2009. Rivedrò il sole, un cielo terso senza nuvole, solo a metà Marzo.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Fino a una decina di anni fa c'era una città che, se mi avessero dato un biglietto aereo gratis con destinazione a scelta, sarebbe stata fuori dalla top ten delle preferenze. Adesso invece, forse, sarebbe la prima scelta: New York,


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti ho parlato di architettura residenziale. I condomini. Quelli costruiti dagli anni 50 in poi. Inguardabili.



guarda che però milano è "piccola" rispetto a roma...nel senso che non vanno considerati tutti i comuni attaccati a milano, pieni di fabbricati orribili


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube;LAIc9rmVimE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAIc9rmVimE[/video]


Non posso vedere il video, non mi far aspettare fino a stasera, cos'è ? Please


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> guarda che però milano è "piccola" rispetto a roma...nel senso che non vanno considerati tutti i comuni attaccati a milano, pieni di fabbricati orribili


Ma di fatto lo sono. Nel senso che è inutile che mi si dica che Corsico non è Milano. Da un lato del semaforo è Milano. Fai 5 metri di strisce pedonali e abracadabra, sei a Corsico 

Comunque io vivevo al Giambellino. L'ho amato quel quartiere, ma io non faccio caso perché ho l'animo da sherpa, ma c'erano certi palazzi da prendere l'architetto e mandarlo a studiare nell'ex URSS.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non posso vedere il video, non mi far aspettare fino a stasera, cos'è ? Please


Vedo solo l'anteprima anche io. Mi pare il panorama di Milano all'alba avvolta dal suo consueto cielo saturo di smog e trasparente come un vetro satinato 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non posso vedere il video, non mi far aspettare fino a stasera, cos'è ? Please


La versione italiana, di Herbert Pagani, della canzone di Jacques Brel Le plat pais : Lombardia


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma di fatto lo sono. Nel senso che è inutile che mi si dica che Corsico non è Milano. Da un lato del semaforo è Milano. Fai 5 metri di strisce pedonali e abracadabra, sei a Corsico
> 
> Comunque io vivevo al Giambellino. L'ho amato quel quartiere, ma io non faccio caso perché ho l'animo da sherpa, ma c'erano certi palazzi da prendere l'architetto e mandarlo a studiare nell'ex URSS.


Perché Tor Pignattara è bella? Potrebbe anche perché non ci sono stata ma la periferia romana è terrificante.
Milano negli anni '50 ha costruito case in fretta per ospitare un'immigrazione di massa, senza mettere cartelli contro nessuno.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché Tor Pignattara è bella? Potrebbe anche perché non ci sono stata ma la periferia romana è terrificante.
> Milano negli anni '50 ha costruito case in fretta per ospitare un'immigrazione di massa, senza mettere cartelli contro nessuno.


Se vi mettete a far la guerra sulle periferie non ne uscite più però.  Mi pare evidente che facciano abbastanza cagare entrambe da questo punto di vista :mrgreen:
L'unica differenza è che Roma conserva molto della sua tipicità anche in periferia. Milano non la conserva più neppure nella tipica osteria del centro.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se vi mettete a far la guerra sulle periferie non ne uscite più però.  Mi pare evidente che facciano abbastanza cagare entrambe da questo punto di vista :mrgreen:
> L'unica differenza è che Roma conserva molto della sua tipicità anche in periferia. Milano non la conserva più neppure nella tipica osteria del centro.
> 
> Buscopann


Dimmi dove così la prossima volta vado a vedere.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché Tor Pignattara è bella? Potrebbe anche perché non ci sono stata ma la periferia romana è terrificante.
> Milano negli anni '50 ha costruito case in fretta per ospitare un'immigrazione di massa, senza mettere cartelli contro nessuno.


A parte il fatto che hai scelto uno dei quartieri popolari più belli di Roma, con palazzine piccole a non più di 3 o 4 piani che sono, e sono state, opera di ristrutturazione e che sono dei veri e propri gioellini.

Ovvio che anche Roma abbia i propri incubi da questo punto di vista. Nessuno lo mette in dubbio. Solo che a Milano, se escludiamo il centro storico e zone limitrofe, mi sentivo di stare in una immensa Tiburtina; a Roma, anche in quartieri periferici e popolari, tipo Tuscolano, o Centocelle non è raro trovare delle chicche niente male.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Nata e cresciuta a Milano.
Tra Roma e Milano non riesco nemmeno a fare un paragone. Mi trasferirei oggi stesso a Roma


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che hai scelto uno dei quartieri popolari più belli di Roma, con palazzine piccole a non più di 3 o 4 piani che sono, e sono state, opera di ristrutturazione e che sono dei veri e propri gioellini.
> 
> Ovvio che anche Roma abbia i propri incubi da questo punto di vista. Nessuno lo mette in dubbio. Solo che a Milano, se escludiamo il centro storico e zone limitrofe, mi sentivo di stare in una immensa Tiburtina; a Roma, anche in quartieri periferici e popolari, tipo Tuscolano, o Centocelle non è raro trovare delle chicche niente male.


Solo un ultimo appunto. Roma ha avuto il bombardamento di San Lorenzo. A Milano si è salvato giusto il Duomo.


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Ma di fatto lo sono.* Nel senso che è inutile che mi si dica che Corsico non è Milano. Da un lato del semaforo è Milano. Fai 5 metri di strisce pedonali e abracadabra, sei a Corsico
> 
> Comunque io vivevo al Giambellino. L'ho amato quel quartiere, ma io non faccio caso perché ho l'animo da sherpa, ma c'erano certi palazzi da prendere l'architetto e mandarlo a studiare nell'ex URSS.


no, milano è milano
che poi i comuni intorno secondo me sono anche poco tipici della zona, pechè spesso non hanno il centro etc. come gli altri paesi/cittadine più staccati da milano
sono nati per espansione e per andare a dormire, ma non sono comune di milano


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nata e cresciuta a Milano.
> Tra Roma e Milano non riesco nemmeno a fare un paragone. Mi trasferirei oggi stesso a Roma


Ci vado quasi tutti gli anni ma non ci vivrei manco morta. Per dire. Sono opinioni.
Un libro datato (e a suo modo politico) di Soldati "Le due città" spiega il senso di decadenza (su cui romani e non ci fanno poesia) che trasmette Roma. E l'altra città è Torino né.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo un ultimo appunto. Roma ha avuto il bombardamento di San Lorenzo. A Milano si è salvato giusto il Duomo.


No dai. Si è salvato molto. In realtà Milano è esplosa demograficamente con il boom economico e la tipicità per anni si è conservata almeno attorno al centro. Ora è stata sacrificata pure quella in nome della finanza, della moda e delle tendenze. È una città di plastica. Non ha più un'anima. O ne è cmq rimasta molto poca.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No dai. Si è salvato molto. In realtà Milano è esplosa demograficamente con il boom economico e la tipicità per anni si è conservata almeno attorno al centro. Ora è stata sacrificata pure quella in nome della finanza, della moda e delle tendenze. È una città di plastica. Non ha più un'anima. O ne è cmq rimasta molto poca.
> 
> Buscopann


Erano stati bombardati la galleria, Santa Maria delle Grazie e mille altri quartieri. Tutto è stato ricostruito in 10 anni. Si è fatto in fretta, c'era da fare.
Tutte le cascine sono state inglobate e poi demolite per dare da dormire e da vivere. Il tempo per fare cose belle ce n'era poco. Ma è il bello di Milano. Non è che sono belle solo le catapecchie del '500 ristrutturate e abitate da ricchi, c'è una bellezza storica anche nel Gallaratese: 100.000 abitanti, una città.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Erano stati bombardati la galleria, Santa Maria delle Grazie e mille altri quartieri. Tutto è stato ricostruito in 10 anni. Si è fatto in fretta, c'era da fare.
> Tutte le cascine sono state inglobate e poi demolite per dare da dormire e da vivere. Il tempo per fare cose belle ce n'era poco. Ma è il bello di Milano. Non è che sono belle solo le catapecchie del '500 ristrutturate e abitate da ricchi, c'è una bellezza storica anche nel Gallaratese: 100.000 abitanti, una città.


I sentimenti sono ben altra cosa rispetto alla bellezza storica. Capisco che è difficile non amare la propria città.  Ma i casermoni del gallaratese di bello non hanno proprio nulla. E neppure di tipico.
Apprezzo molto la tua passione. Lo dico davvero. Però su alcune cose forse sei poco obbiettiva. Roma e Milano, in fatto di bellezza, sono oggettivamente imparagonabili. 

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci vado quasi tutti gli anni ma non ci vivrei manco morta. Per dire. Sono opinioni.
> Un libro datato (e a suo modo politico) di Soldati "Le due città" spiega il senso di decadenza (su cui romani e non ci fanno poesia) che trasmette Roma. E l'altra città è Torino né.


E' normale. La cosa che ho amato di Milano, ad esempio, è proprio la scarsa estensione territoriale, e, per uno come me abituato a muoversi con mezzi pubblici e metropolitane varie, sembrava il paradiso. In 20 minuti di metropolitana attraversi la città. A Roma, che in quanto estensione territoriale Milano in confronto è lo sgabuzzino delle scope di un appartamento, è un incubo che i Romani vivono quotidianamente.
C'è un detto che dice che, anche se devi arrivare a Pechino in macchina, una volta fuori dal raccordo sei a metà del viaggio.
Vivendoci sono tantissime le cose che ho rivalutato di Milano e ad essere onesti non posso dire che sono stato male, tutt'altro. Però, per tutto il tempo mi sono sempre sentito straniero in terra straniera. Roma invece è una gran puttana. Puoi essere Torinese, Palermitano o Pescarese. A Roma ti sentirai fuori posto solo se lo vuoi tu. Perché in genere per il Romano, dopo pochi mesi che vivi a Roma, sei Romano. Anche se hai natali Asburgici.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' normale. La cosa che ho amato di Milano, ad esempio, è proprio la scarsa estensione territoriale, e, per uno come me abituato a muoversi con mezzi pubblici e metropolitane varie, sembrava il paradiso. In 20 minuti di metropolitana attraversi la città. A Roma, che in quanto estensione territoriale Milano in confronto è lo sgabuzzino delle scope di un appartamento, è un incubo che i Romani vivono quotidianamente.
> C'è un detto che dice che, anche se devi arrivare a Pechino in macchina, una volta fuori dal raccordo sei a metà del viaggio.
> Vivendoci sono tantissime le cose che ho rivalutato di Milano e ad essere onesti non posso dire che sono stato male, tutt'altro. Però, per tutto il tempo mi sono sempre sentito straniero in terra straniera. Roma invece è una gran puttana. Puoi essere Torinese, Palermitano o Pescarese. A Roma ti sentirai fuori posto solo se lo vuoi tu. Perché in genere per il Romano, dopo pochi mesi che vivi a Roma, sei Romano. Anche se hai natali Asburgici.


Psssss... Ti dico un segreto. I milanesi veri ormai sono rari come i diamanti. E tra qualche anno saranno estinti come i Dodo :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' normale. La cosa che ho amato di Milano, ad esempio, è proprio la scarsa estensione territoriale, e, per uno come me abituato a muoversi con mezzi pubblici e metropolitane varie, sembrava il paradiso. In 20 minuti di metropolitana attraversi la città. A Roma, che in quanto estensione territoriale Milano in confronto è lo sgabuzzino delle scope di un appartamento, è un incubo che i Romani vivono quotidianamente.
> C'è un detto che dice che, anche se devi arrivare a Pechino in macchina, una volta fuori dal raccordo sei a metà del viaggio.
> Vivendoci sono tantissime le cose che ho rivalutato di Milano e ad essere onesti non posso dire che sono stato male, tutt'altro. Però, per tutto il tempo mi sono sempre sentito straniero in terra straniera. Roma invece è una gran puttana. Puoi essere Torinese, Palermitano o Pescarese. A Roma ti sentirai fuori posto solo se lo vuoi tu. Perché in genere per il Romano, dopo pochi mesi che vivi a Roma, sei Romano. Anche se hai natali Asburgici.


Comunque "Tu la mia mamma la lasci stare!" :incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo dicono tutti ma io ho trovato solo persone gentilissime, mi ricordo una signora che ci ha persino accompagnato per trovare una farmacia e una negoziante che ha chiamato un ristorantino per riservarci un tavolo


Fortunata, io ho trovato più ospitali i francesi in costa azzurra


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fortunata, io ho trovato più ospitali i francesi in costa azzurra


Il Mare. Grandissima differenza.

Cambio il post di prima. Prima di New York, un mesetto a Genova.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

*da vicenza sandro contevostro...*

Io non so dire se Vicenza sia ospitale o meno.
Sappiamo che la mafia albanese non ha attechito ed è stata stroncata sul nascere!

Vicenza è molto piccola e incapace di accogliere orde di turisti.

Tuttavia da quando l' unesco ha inserito le ville palladiane come patrimonio dell'umanità
abbiamo assistito all'arrivo di molti turisti stranieri.

Turismo in totale e perenne crescita dopo la riapertura della Basilica Palladiana.
Da quel che so i turisti vanno pazzi per il teatro olimpico che è unico al mondo, e per le ville nel circondario...

Una punta di attrazione forte è Marostica con la famosa piazza degli scacchi.

Rispetto a Verona, Padova, e Treviso la nostra cittadina si distingue per meno traffico, molti parcheggi comodi ed efficenti...

http://www.provincia.vicenza.it/turismo/ville-palladiane

Ho riscoperto tutte le ville palladiane grazie a una utente di questo forum, che mi venne a trovare a patto che la portassi a vedere ste ville....
E le dissi ok...ma a mangiare se va in Valzanzibio...dal bigolaro...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

Noi abbiamo tirato i botti qui...e se siamo riusciti a far qualcossa de bon...mejo

http://www.vicenzapiu.com/leggi/vic...ilica-palladiana-e-di-raffaello-verso-picasso

La mostra dei ritratti da Raffaello e Picasso...

Ovvio io ci sono andato perchè mi ci ha portato un'amica...altrimenti manco sapevo io de sta roba...

Ma mai vista tanta gente in vita mia...


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Conte, se la metti sul turismo, vinciamo a mani basse 

Da noi si possono vedere Caravaggio e Michelangelo senza sborsare un euro.

Se poi invece vuoi mettere mani al portafogli, servirebbe una settimana di vacanze solo per i Musei Vaticani. Solo.

Con Brunetta si faceva un discorso più che altro sull'ospitalità.......per l'emigrante ?


----------



## Eliade (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una rivista americana di turismo ha fatto un sondaggio tra i suoi lettori per indicare le 10 città più inospitali del mondo. Ne è uscita la seguente classifica con le relativi motivazioni:
> 
> 1) Johannesburg    (motivi vari: inospitalità dei residenti, situazione politica, criminalità e mancanza di sicurezza)
> 
> ...


Lo ammetto, ho avuto una paura fottuta di trovare Napoli, soprattutto ai primi posti! :sonar:
Ho pensato "Eccallà, vediamo dove hanno piazzato Napoli"...invece...meno male.:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il Mare. Grandissima differenza.
> 
> Cambio il post di prima. Prima di New York, un mesetto a Genova.


Genova non mi è piaciuta un granché


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma per te queste sono quelle più ospitali! Vedi come vuoi ridirezionare sul bello e buono:up:



Ciao

un conto è se sono belle di sé, e per altro lo sono pure,
ma mi sono trovata ben accolta in queste città, veramente. 



sienne


----------



## ologramma (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nata e cresciuta a Milano.
> Tra Roma e Milano non riesco nemmeno a fare un paragone. Mi trasferirei oggi stesso a Roma


immagina sui castelli , noi siamo collegati con treni e bus arriviamo al centro in 35 minuti e la nostra aria è più pulita , la mattina presto, nei giorni di calma , si vede una cappa di smog su Roma


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2014)

Ciao


mi sembra di aver letto prima qualcosa sul patrimonio culturale mondiale, che ha l'Italia ... 
Lo nomino, perché spesso viene utilizzato più come un espressione stereotipata, come se 
il resto del mondo ... non ha storia né arte né nulla ... 
Per quel che mi ricordo, l'Europa va forte. Al primo posto sta l'Italia, seguida alle calcagna
dalla Spagna (è enorme il patrimonio che vi si trova lì ...), poi Francia, Germania, Cina, Messico ...
di più ora non ricordo ... ricordo qualcosa che la Grecia sta dopo il Regno Unito ... 


Il mondo ha molto da offrire ... in gentilezza, dipende ...



sienne


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

comunque, bello o meno ... l'Italia ha perso tantissimi punti. 
Se si va qui o in Germania in un ufficio turistico, gli opuscoli su città o viaggi in Italia non si trovano. 
Non è più tra i paesi più desiderati da visitare. Solo su richiesta, certo ... tutto e di più ... 

Personalmente non mi trovo bene. Non sapendo bene la lingua vengo fregata di continuo. 
È fastidioso e noioso ... Sempre dover richiedere la lista prezzi ecc. cioè, non può essere 
che mi fanno pagare un café normale 6 euro. Non esiste proprio ... (Toscana ...) ... 
Beh, della toscana sono molto delusa. Cioè di come trattano gli stranieri visitatori ... 

A Milano ho trovato della gente molto preparata in due negozi. Non mi hanno voluto 
vendere un qualcosa, perché non lo ritenevano adeguato a me. Questo è onesta. 
Però i servizi alla stazione fanno pena. Per un'informazione ... mezza giornata. 
Solo due sportelli aperti ... in una città come Milano ... e gentili, proprio per nulla ... 
Mentre la polizia è stata di una gentilezza incredibile ... 



sienne


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Genova non mi è piaciuta un granché


ma noi siamo talmente inospitali che la rendiamo più brutta tirando fuori le cose belle solo per noi


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque, bello o meno ... l'Italia ha perso tantissimi punti.
> Se si va qui o in Germania in un ufficio turistico, gli opuscoli su città o viaggi in Italia non si trovano.
> ...


I poliziotti è difficile che siano milanesi.
Però non sono sempre ospitali. Ad esempio a Bolzanetto non lo sono stati.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Genova non mi è piaciuta un granché


Ci sono dei motivi anagrafici/sentimentali.

Le prime immagini della mia vita sono di Genova (quando era un poppante papà lavorò diversi mesi a Genova e io avevo forse un anno e mia madre incinta di mio fratello).

In pratica non sono mai stato a Genova per ricordarmene, ma i primi flash della mia vita sono Genovesi.

Altro motivo è che impazzisco per l'accento e m'incuriosiscono le città di mare, le grandi città portuali.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci sono dei motivi anagrafici/sentimentali.
> 
> Le prime immagini della mia vita sono di Genova (quando era un poppante papà lavorò diversi mesi a Genova e io avevo forse un anno e mia madre incinta di mio fratello).
> 
> ...


Genova è come uno o una che se la tira e ti domandi perché, perché non è poi sto granché, però ti brucia che se la tiri perché senti che, nonostante tutto, ti piace, ti affascina, anche quando non la capisci.
Un po' come JB con Minerva, insomma :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci sono dei motivi anagrafici/sentimentali.
> 
> Le prime immagini della mia vita sono di Genova (quando era un poppante papà lavorò diversi mesi a Genova e io avevo forse un anno e mia madre incinta di mio fratello).
> 
> ...


in realtà genova è molto bella .certo che se si viene qua in un piccolo giretto a vedere acquario-casa di colombo -vicoli non si ha in mano elementi degni di giudizio.
penso che via garibaldi sia tra le vie più eleganti d'europa


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, se la metti sul turismo, vinciamo a mani basse
> 
> Da noi si possono vedere Caravaggio e Michelangelo senza sborsare un euro.
> 
> ...


Ok ma mantenete il colosseo cento volte peggio che l'arena di verona eh?

Poi parliamo di Milano e Roma.
A milano ci sta da sempre la mggiore concentrazione di auto d'Italia.
Erano arrivati ai numeri più alti di tutti con le vecchie targhe.

Poi parliamo di quella ciafeca europea che è il grande raccordo anulare...
In vita mia battuto solo dalla salerno reggio...asili

Mai percorso na roba pì fatiscente e pericolosa...

Incredibile poi come muta il paesaggio grazie al GRA
Tu entri da nord ed è un mondo, esci da sud...per andare che so ad Aprilia o Latina e finisci nelle camperse con le pecore lungo la strada e soprattutto i fuochi di immondizie sulle cose di sosta

Andiamo su per la basilica di san pietro e osserviamo l'untume dei muri e delle scalette...

Mia figlia esclama...speriamo di non prenderci malattie qui...

Credimi Roma sarà anca er mejo del mondo...ma diosanto...quanta sporcizia...


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

ehhh cattive lingue dicono (non lo so, 
sono troppi anni che non sono più stata a Roma), 
che sta diventando Napoli due ... pare che sia così ... 



sienne


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, se la metti sul turismo, vinciamo a mani basse
> 
> Da noi si possono vedere Caravaggio e Michelangelo senza sborsare un euro.
> 
> ...


Sull'ospitalità per me il massimo resta la riviera romagnola.
Veramente i romagnoli si fanno in quattro per gli ospiti...

Poi come città italiane per me Bologna al primo posto per l'ospitalità.

Su Roma che dirti...ci sono stato poco...ma ho notato molta cafonaggine e maleducazione nei gestori di alberghi, personale e camerieri...pensa che a uno ho detto in faccia...ehi tu...mica sarai membro della compagnia dei magnaccioni no? Aveva tentato di imbrogliarmi sul conto...
E gli ho anche detto che ho imparato dai veneziani a non farmi fregare dal primo venuto...

Capito discorsetto?
Quanto costa bottiglia di acqua? 2 euro...ma poi ti batte scontrino da 5...
E gli dissi avevi detto due...e prendi due...altrimenti andiamo a discutere a Montecitorio...pardiona...

Capito il discorsetto?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo ammetto, ho avuto una paura fottuta di trovare Napoli, soprattutto ai primi posti! :sonar:
> Ho pensato "Eccallà, vediamo dove hanno piazzato Napoli"...invece...meno male.:carneval:


Forse quelli della rivista non ci sono ancora stati no?
Sai com'è vedi Napoli e poi muori...intossicato dalla diossina...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà genova è molto bella .certo che se si viene qua in un piccolo giretto a vedere acquario-casa di colombo -vicoli non si ha in mano elementi degni di giudizio.
> penso che via garibaldi sia tra le vie più eleganti d'europa


Genova ha un piano urbanistico eguagliato solo da Atene...
Robe da matti circolare in auto a Genova...


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Genova ha un piano urbanistico eguagliato solo da Atene...
> *Robe da matti circolare in auto a Genova*...


vero


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> immagina sui castelli , noi siamo collegati con treni e bus arriviamo al centro in 35 minuti e la nostra aria è più pulita , la mattina presto, nei giorni di calma , si vede una cappa di smog su Roma


Proprio una cappa no, dài. Non ancora del tutto. Certi giorni di cielo azzurro lucidato a specchio non prevedono la cappa, come pure la luce alle diverse ore è sempre molto identificabile. In alcune giornate, è vero, lo smog grava di più, ma non perennemente. In tutto questo, i Castelli sono secondo me incantevoli. Hanno un'aura strana, un po' magica, e ovviamente in certi punti anche un po' sinistra (vedi la salita/discesa delle streghe: mai capito cosa succede veramente, lì). Poi la luce dei Castelli, il cibo buono ovunque, i vicoli, le fraschette, le fragoline, le ville patrizie. Non ci abiterei, ma diverse volte ho pensato che mi piacerebbe passarci un paio di settimane di vacanza...un'aria diversa, a mezzora da casa mia, proprio come una nobildonna dell'età imperiale.


(PS Il posto stregato sta in una strada semiboschiva di Ariccia e si verifica un fenomeno strano, che tutti vanno lì a provare: se lungo la strada, in discesa, si pone per rotolare un oggetto, metti una palla ad esempio, quest'oggetto invece di rotolare in giù risale lentamente in senso inverso alla discesa, provato e verificato)


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

come si fa senza il mare?


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa senza il mare?


Come quelli di Faenza...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come quelli di Faenza...


O di perugia :smile:


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa senza il mare?


Be', a Roma il mare c'è pure, Ostia è appunto il lido di Roma, non un comune a Sè...io però posso fare a meno del mare sempre, sia d'estate che d'inverno (che piace agli animi sturm un drang), sento una scarsissima attrazione...
Qualche certo moto dell'anima me l'hanno provocato tuttavia certe foto su Google Immagini


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Cspettacolo cattive lingue dicono (non lo so,
> sono troppi anni che non sono più stata a Roma),
> che sta diventando Napoli due ... pare che sia così ...
> 
> ...


Non è vero.

ci sono stata diverse volte di recente ed è splendida. 

Certo se la gente fosse più civile non guasterebbe ma vale per moli altri  luoghi. 

Il centro è sempre uno spettacolo da vedere e in proporzione ai visitatori direi pure pulito.


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O di perugia :smile:


Io adoro Perugia! Mi dicono che sono strana, ma mi piace al punto da preferirla a molte altre e da poter dire che per me...viene al secondo posto:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io adoro Perugia! Mi dicono che sono strana, ma mi piace al punto da preferirla a molte altre e da poter dire che per me...viene al secondo posto:up:


Anche io amo la mia città come l'Umbria in generale però adoro anche il mare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> 
> ci sono stata diverse volte di recente ed è splendida.
> 
> ...



quototi


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

*Antico, sono ubriacato dalla voce ch'esce dalle tue bocche*​​​*quando si schiudono come verdi campane*​​​*e si ributtano indietro e si disciolgono.
La casa delle mie estati lontane,
t'era accanto, lo sai,
là nel paese dove il sole cuoce
e annuvolano l'aria le zanzare.
Come allora oggi in tua presenza impietro, mare,*​​​*ma non più degno mi credo del solenne ammonimento del tuo respiro.*​​​*Tu m'hai detto primo
che il piccino fermento del mio cuore*​​​*non era che un momento del tuo;*​​​*che mi era in fondo la tua legge rischiosa:*​​​*esser vasto e diverso
e insieme fisso:
e svuotarmi così d'ogni lordura
come tu fai che sbatti sulle sponde
tra sugheri alghe asterie
le inutili macerie del tuo abisso.*​​​​​​


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> 
> ci sono stata diverse volte di recente ed è splendida.
> 
> ...


Dobbiamo ancora imparare molto in termini di accoglienza del turista, su questo non ci piove, ma in genere chi viene ci torna, e non c'entra niente la Fontana di Trevi con la sua monetina.

Roma ha quasi 4 milioni di abitanti, credo, uno più uno meno, e fra questi volete che non capiti un cretino ? E' un puro fattore statistico. Mi pare di aver letto uno scambio fra Missy e Alessandra che a Londra ci sono quartieri in cui l'aspettativa di stupro si aggira sui cinque minuti. Noi non siamo a quei livelli. Purtroppo però è vero che non è raro vedere esempi d'inciviltà, specialmente in quelli più giovani. A Campo de Fiori, meta del pischellame vario, ci puoi rimettere l'orologio che scappa la rissa. Ma Roma non è solo questo. 
Roma è anche il cameriere che ti accoglie con un sorriso.
Roma è xenofobia ma è anche tua madre che ti dice: Tubarà porta i vestiti vecchi alla Caritas che magari a qualche povero Cristo fanno comodo.
Roma è il bar del centro che ti frega per un caffè ma è anche il pizzettaro amico tuo che una sera ti dice: Stasera siete ospiti.
Roma è traffico caotico ma è anche la pace di una sera d'estate al cinema all'aperto di San Pietro in Vincoli.
Roma è sporcizia ma è anche la signora che prende a scappellotti il ragazzino che sporca la spiaggia a Ostia: _A regazzì che fai così a casa tua.
_Roma è zingari bastardi ma è anche il cingalese a Piazza Vittorio che per poco ci rimane secco per portare soccorso quando scoppiò l'incendio nella metropolitana.
Roma è un cantiere perenne ma è anche la bellezza dell'estate Roma, uno spettacolo a sera.
Roma è smog ma è anche la bellezza di un'Ottobrata Romana che ti scalda il cuore.
Roma è Roma.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Be', a Roma il mare c'è pure, Ostia è appunto il lido di Roma, non un comune a Sè...io però posso fare a meno del mare sempre, sia d'estate che d'inverno (che piace agli animi sturm un drang), sento una scarsissima attrazione...
> Qualche certo moto dell'anima me l'hanno provocato tuttavia certe foto su Google Immagini
> View attachment 8865


intendevo un'altra cosa.
a genova anche se sei lontano , magari in collina, respiri insieme al mare e
abbiamo sempre un po' il sale nella pelle


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2014)

Vabbe ma te possino!!!!
È già un anno che manco da Roma...non si fa!


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

quando sei a roma ti senti davvero un po' a centro del mondo


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

Roma è talmente bella che ti viene il torcicollo.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Una citta che mi ha lasciato un senso di decadenza ( anche se piuttosto bella )è Praga


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una citta che mi ha lasciato un senso di decadenza ( anche se piuttosto bella )è Praga


Stupenda. Anche se sarebbe da evitare nei periodi di punta. A Mala Strana in Agosto senti parlare solo in Italiano. Ci sono stato in quasi tutti i periodi dell'anno e il migliore è da febbraio ad aprile per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stupenda. Anche se sarebbe da evitare nei periodi di punta. A Mala Strana in Agosto senti parlare solo in Italiano. Ci sono stato in quasi tutti i periodi dell'anno e il migliore è da febbraio ad aprile per me.


Comunque solo la abbiamo subito uno scippo e altri due tentativi :singleeye: devo ammettere dopo averla visitata tutta me ne sono andata con una sensazione di malinconia non indifferente sarà l'atmosfera


----------



## Spider (11 Agosto 2014)

povera Roma.
Una città con un destino tragico...
dover sempre e comunque essere paragonata.
Roma come metro di giudizio.
le sue bellezze, cosi arcinote da risultare banali, 
come tutti i suoi drammi,
 e tutte le sue meschinità.
Roma unica nel suo genere: città.
Roma infinita nelle sue derivazioni.
la città romantica e trasteverina o la città dei papi e dei signori?
megalopoli estesa all'infinito o città raccolta nelle sue mura?

Roma è come una donna bellissima, oltraggiata da uno schiaffo...

il rimmel cade sulle guance,
 il rossetto disegna un sorriso strano sulle labbra...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dobbiamo ancora imparare molto in termini di accoglienza del turista, su questo non ci piove, ma in genere chi viene ci torna, e non c'entra niente la Fontana di Trevi con la sua monetina.
> 
> Roma ha quasi 4 milioni di abitanti, credo, uno più uno meno, e fra questi volete che non capiti un cretino ? E' un puro fattore statistico. Mi pare di aver letto uno scambio fra Missy e Alessandra che a Londra ci sono quartieri in cui l'aspettativa di stupro si aggira sui cinque minuti. Noi non siamo a quei livelli. Purtroppo però è vero che non è raro vedere esempi d'inciviltà, specialmente in quelli più giovani. A Campo de Fiori, meta del pischellame vario, ci puoi rimettere l'orologio che scappa la rissa. Ma Roma non è solo questo.
> Roma è anche il cameriere che ti accoglie con un sorriso.
> ...



tubarao, ti parla una che ama Roma dalla prima volta in cui c'è stata diciottenne per tutti i motivi fin qui elencati più uno: le cose bellissime che hai scritto e che non è mia intenzione sminuire non c'entrano con Roma, ma con l'amore per la città dove sei nato e cresciuto, che hai lasciato e a cui sei tornato.

è più o meno il post che stavo scrivendo su Vicenza stamattina, e che poi non ho ultimato.


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una citta che mi ha lasciato un senso di decadenza ( anche se piuttosto bella )è Praga



Ciao

questa sensazione l'ho avuta da Buda-Pest ... 
Più che decadenza ... la povertà e le condizioni dei Roma ... 



Sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dobbiamo ancora imparare molto in termini di accoglienza del turista, su questo non ci piove, ma in genere chi viene ci torna, e non c'entra niente la Fontana di Trevi con la sua monetina.
> 
> Roma ha quasi 4 milioni di abitanti, credo, uno più uno meno, e fra questi volete che non capiti un cretino ? E' un puro fattore statistico. Mi pare di aver letto uno scambio fra Missy e Alessandra che a Londra ci sono quartieri in cui l'aspettativa di stupro si aggira sui cinque minuti. Noi non siamo a quei livelli. Purtroppo però è vero che non è raro vedere esempi d'inciviltà, specialmente in quelli più giovani. A Campo de Fiori, meta del pischellame vario, ci puoi rimettere l'orologio che scappa la rissa. Ma Roma non è solo questo.
> Roma è anche il cameriere che ti accoglie con un sorriso.
> ...



Ciao Tuba,

ehhh, ma la Città nativa e anche della propria vita - senza togliere proprio nulla a Roma - non vale ... 
Sono amori speciali ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

Regalare una rosa rossa ad una fanciulla ... 

Tanto tempo fa vi era una villaggio, dove la gente viveva in armonia. Affinché il villaggio non fu attaccato da un drago. Il drago prima mangiò una pecora, poi tutte le pecore. Prosegui con una mucca, poi tutte le mucche. Una gallina, poi tutte le galline ... affinché il villaggio non ebbe più bestiame. Il drago continuò però ad avere fame e così dopo il bestiame ha mangiato una persona. Poi un'altra ancora. La gente, non sapendo cosa fare e per proteggere i figli, ha deciso di offrire ogni giorno una persona adulta al drago. La Dea bendata sceglieva chi offrire. La fame del drago era inarrestabile, e un giorno arrivò il turno della principessa. Il padre re era disperato. Era padre, ma anche re ... e non poteva abbandonare il suo popolo. Dopo tante lacrime si arrese e stava per donare la figlia al drago quando arrivò lui, Jordi. Un valoroso guerriero che con tanto coraggio e abilità affrontò il drago. La lotta fu dura, ma alla fine lo colpì e uccise il drago con una spada. Da quel sangue purpureo del drago, nacquero tante rose rosse ... per ogni donna e fanciulla vi era una rosa rossa, segno d'amore e vita per loro ... 

Ci troviamo a Barcelona. 
Vi è un palazzo (progettato da Gaudì), che rappresenta questa storia. Si vede il drago squarciato a metà dalla spada. Il tetto rappresenta le squame della pelle del drago. I balconi sono dei teschi ... le colonne delle ossa ... delle povere vittime ecc. I vari colori stanno a simboleggiare la festa del villaggio, finalmente libera ... e in alto il un balcone principale che rappresenta una rosa ... 
La festa dell'amore si festeggia il 23 Aprile. La città si riempie di fiori e di libri ... uno spettacolo unico. 





PS: eh si, il guerriero valoroso, così si racconta ... era un romano ...  ...



sienne


----------



## ologramma (12 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Proprio una cappa no, dài. Non ancora del tutto. Certi giorni di cielo azzurro lucidato a specchio non prevedono la cappa, come pure la luce alle diverse ore è sempre molto identificabile. In alcune giornate, è vero, lo smog grava di più, ma non perennemente. In tutto questo, i Castelli sono secondo me incantevoli. Hanno un'aura strana, un po' magica, e ovviamente in certi punti anche un po' sinistra (vedi la salita/discesa delle streghe: mai capito cosa succede veramente, lì). Poi la luce dei Castelli, il cibo buono ovunque, i vicoli, le fraschette, le fragoline, le ville patrizie. Non ci abiterei, ma diverse volte ho pensato che mi piacerebbe passarci un paio di settimane di vacanza...un'aria diversa, a mezzora da casa mia, proprio come una nobildonna dell'età imperiale.
> 
> 
> (PS Il posto stregato sta in una strada semiboschiva di Ariccia e si verifica un fenomeno strano, che tutti vanno lì a provare: se lungo la strada, in discesa, si pone per rotolare un oggetto, metti una palla ad esempio, quest'oggetto invece di rotolare in giù risale lentamente in senso inverso alla discesa, provato e verificato)


Hai descritto la nostra zona come non meglio potevi fare, però non è "oro tutto quel che luccica" come dice un vecchio proverbio certo anche su da noi ci sono mancanze, dovute sempre all'importazione di manodopera  sai a che alludo, ma nel complesso le nostre zone sono ancora vivibili e poco rumorose.
La strada la conosco benissimo è meta continua di persone che vogliono provare quello che l'occhio reputa salita ma in effetti è discesa, certo detto così in modo semplicistico non eguaglia l'aria di misticismo o anche stregato che ne hai fatto descrivendolo:up:. Er vino è bono e se magna la famosa porchetta d'Ariccia e le coppiette va spettamo


----------



## oscuro (12 Agosto 2014)

*Sai*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse quelli della rivista non ci sono ancora stati no?
> Sai com'è vedi Napoli e poi muori...intossicato dalla diossina...



Sai forse sbaglio io a risponderti,forse sbagliano quei dementi di questo forum che ti danno ancora corda.Ho avuto 2 grandi fortune nella vita:nascere a NAPOLI e vivere a ROMA.Ed è vero per motivi diversi,sono città difficili da vivere,io che adoro le città della romagna e dell'umbria,ordine,pulizia,dove funziona quasi tutto.Ma credimi gran cialtrone,poi ci sono i sentimenti,e tu non sai neanche dove stanno di casa....,poi c'è la passione, allora penso alle mie passeggiate a Via Petrarca ,Posillipo,Via Caracciolo,il golfo di napoli,La sanità,Capodimonte,pensa ai paradossi di napoli alla sua tragica bellezza,una bellezza sregolata,c'è ordine nel disordine,napoli non va capita,va accettata,è come un'amante bellissima ma dal carattere impossibile,ecco quando sono stato sul vesuvio Napoli mi è apparsa così.Roma?invivibile,certo,con tutti i problemi della grande città,ma quanto cazzo è bella anche roma,Napoli è il mio primo amore,la mia amante sempre agognata mai raggiunta...roma è mia moglie,una moglie rassicurante ogni giorno quando scopro sempre qualcosa di nuovo,ho la fortuna di poterla guardare negli occhi,di scoprire la bellezza di un vicolo,o di uno panorama nuovo.Vedi conte è per questo che quando scrivi le tue solite frasi fatte di luoghi comuni ed invidia,mi fai ancora più schifo.Rispetto a te sono un privilegiato,sei un povero disgraziato  vivi in provincia di Vicenza,ogni giorno la stessa vita di merda,le stesse vie di merda,mai nulla di nuovo,tutto grigio,tutto piatto,sei l'espressione della tua città,il nulla.I tuoi schizzi di veleno,denotano solo l'essenza della tua mediocrità,In effetti fra te e me c'è la stessa differenza che passa fra Roma e il paese di merda dove vivi,puoi scrivere tutto il male possibile,a me fai ridere:rotfl:io fra 10 minuti esco e passo davanti il Colosseo,qui oggi c'è un sole fantastico,poco traffico,ho una moglie fantastica,tu che vita hai?Una vita di merda,che è quello che ti meriti,cerchi di attirare l'attenzione in questo posto ma alla fine sei schifato dalla maggior parte degli utenti,ti son rimaste un paio di disadattate che continuano a darti spago e nient'altro.Mezzouomo io esco...roma è bellissima, oggi ancora di più....il tuo paese fa schifo anche oggi....!:mrgreenrima di vomitare il tuo astio sulla bellezza di Roma e Napoli guardati allo specchio...affacciati dal balcone di quella casa di merda che hai e fatti due domande....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando sei a roma ti senti davvero un po' a centro del mondo


Quanto è vero! Ha un'energia incredibile, profonda... e anche nella confusione di una normale grande città, sotto si percepisce una calma inspiegabile, unica e antica... quella calma della vera forza.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Agosto 2014)

So che in qualcuno mi odierà per questo, ma Genova (sebbene ci sia stato diverse volte perché ho sempre avuto diversi contatti o amici) a me ha sempre fatto cagare. Esteticamente (per i miei gusti) è una delle città peggiori che abbia mai visto. E almeno in Italia ne ho viste parecchie. 
Si lascia odiare ogni volta che la giri in macchina. Ogni volta che cerchi un parcheggio e non lo trovi. Ogni volta che ti abbarbichi su una stradina e rischi di restare incastrato. Ogni volta che ti siedi in una pizzeria qualsiasi e anziché apparecchiare la tavola sembra che ti lancino i piatti. Ogni volta che dall'alto la guardi e ti sembra di vedere un immenso porto industriale. Ogni volta che dal basso la guardi e impatti lo sguardo con questo mostro urbanistico della sopraelevata..
I genovesi mi scusino. Ma non riesco proprio a farmela piacere. 
Ecco..diciamo che è una delle poche città dove gli hinterland (Nervi e compagnia bella) sono molto meglio della città.

Buscopann

PS. Minerva mi denuncerà ai carabinieri e chiederà il mio Ban :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (12 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse quelli della rivista non ci sono ancora stati no?
> Sai com'è vedi Napoli e poi muori...intossicato dalla diossina...


Napoli è indiscutibilmente una delle città più belle del mondo insieme a Roma, Firenze e Venezia (relativamente a quelle italiane).
I greci dove fondarono la loro prima colonia sulla penisola italica? A Cuma, due passi da Napoli.
La nobiltà romana dove andava in vacanza? A Napoli
I Borboni dove avevano stabilito la loro capitale e costruito la loro Reggia? A Napoli.
I Savoia dove andavano a sollazzarsi? A Napoli
Qual'era la capitale artistica e culturale dei primi del '900 in Italia? Napoli.

A Napoli c'è un patrimonio storico culturale e artistico immenso. L'unico problema sono almeno la metà degli abitanti. E di questo me ne daranno atto anche i napoletani civili.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> So che in qualcuno mi odierà per questo, ma Genova (sebbene ci sia stato diverse volte perché ho sempre avuto diversi contatti o amici) a me ha sempre fatto cagare. Esteticamente (per i miei gusti) è una delle città peggiori che abbia mai visto. E almeno in Italia ne ho viste parecchie.
> Si lascia odiare ogni volta che la giri in macchina. Ogni volta che cerchi un parcheggio e non lo trovi. Ogni volta che ti abbarbichi su una stradina e rischi di restare incastrato. Ogni volta che ti siedi in una pizzeria qualsiasi e anziché apparecchiare la tavola sembra che ti lancino i piatti. Ogni volta che dall'alto la guardi e ti sembra di vedere un immenso porto industriale. Ogni volta che dal basso la guardi e impatti lo sguardo con questo mostro urbanistico della sopraelevata..
> I genovesi mi scusino. Ma non riesco proprio a farmela piacere.
> Ecco..diciamo che è una delle poche città dove gli hinterland (Nervi e compagnia bella) sono molto meglio della città.
> ...


l'hai già detto e ne abbiamo già parlato.
per come la vediamo noi meno siamo meglio stiamo


----------



## Buscopann (12 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io adoro Perugia! Mi dicono che sono strana, ma mi piace al punto da preferirla a molte altre e da poter dire che per me...viene al secondo posto:up:


Non sei strana. Perugia è davvero bellissima. :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> So che in qualcuno mi odierà per questo, ma Genova (sebbene ci sia stato diverse volte perché ho sempre avuto diversi contatti o amici) a me ha sempre fatto cagare. Esteticamente (per i miei gusti) è una delle città peggiori che abbia mai visto. E almeno in Italia ne ho viste parecchie.
> Si lascia odiare ogni volta che la giri in macchina. Ogni volta che cerchi un parcheggio e non lo trovi. Ogni volta che ti abbarbichi su una stradina e rischi di restare incastrato. Ogni volta che ti siedi in una pizzeria qualsiasi e anziché apparecchiare la tavola sembra che ti lancino i piatti. Ogni volta che dall'alto la guardi e ti sembra di vedere un immenso porto industriale. Ogni volta che dal basso la guardi e impatti lo sguardo con questo mostro urbanistico della sopraelevata..
> I genovesi mi scusino. Ma non riesco proprio a farmela piacere.
> Ecco..diciamo che è una delle poche città dove gli hinterland (Nervi e compagnia bella) sono molto meglio della città.
> ...


Che dubito avrai...anzi più probabile per una promozione


----------



## Buscopann (12 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che dubito avrai...anzi più probabile per una promozione


Spezia l'ho visto troppo poco e fugacemente per poterla contestare 

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (12 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che cosa ha di eccezionale Parigi dal punto di vista turistico secondo voi? A mio parere 2 musei (Louvre e Orsay) e Montmartre e Marais (gli unici 2 quartieri rimasti tipici della città).
> Poi c'è la tour eiffel ok. Un simbolo e niente più.  Alla fine bella si. Ma vogliamo confrontarla con Roma? Con Firenze? Con Venezia? O con altre città europee che secondo me sono molto più belle? Mi vengono in mente Praga, Vienna, Budapest. Nella stessa Francia Strasburgo è molto più bella di Parigi.
> Tenete conto che Parigi alla fine del 1800 è stata completamente rifatta dal punto di vista urbanistico. Non conserva nulla della sua tipicità a parte appunto il Marais e Montmartre. Quest'ultimo però è ormai così sfacciatamente turistico che è divenuto la caricatura di se stesso.
> 
> Buscopann


Quasi quasi ti tolgo l'amicizia...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che dubito avrai...anzi più probabile per una promozione


Una promozione fantozziana tipo Grand Uff mega ultra pres? Complimenti Busco :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (12 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quasi quasi ti tolgo l'amicizia...


Dovresti toglierla a molti allora 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (12 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una promozione fantozziana tipo Grand Uff mega ultra pres? Complimenti Busco :mrgreen:


Voglio la poltrona in pelle umana. Con Eretteo che mi porta il caffè

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non so dire se Vicenza sia ospitale o meno.
> Sappiamo che la mafia albanese non ha attechito ed è stata stroncata sul nascere!
> 
> Vicenza è molto piccola e incapace di accogliere orde di turisti.
> ...



e poi sopra marostica c'è uno dei ristoranti vegani più buoni d'Italia....  :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Voglio la poltrona in pelle umana. Con Eretteo che mi porta il caffè
> 
> Buscopann


Va peggio a chi deve farsi scuoiare per la poltrona di pelle umana :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Regalare una rosa rossa ad una fanciulla ...
> 
> ...


Che bello!
Ora so quando andare a Barcellona.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> So che in qualcuno mi odierà per questo, ma Genova (sebbene ci sia stato diverse volte perché ho sempre avuto diversi contatti o amici) a me ha sempre fatto cagare. Esteticamente (per i miei gusti) è una delle città peggiori che abbia mai visto. E almeno in Italia ne ho viste parecchie.
> Si lascia odiare ogni volta che la giri in macchina. Ogni volta che cerchi un parcheggio e non lo trovi. Ogni volta che ti abbarbichi su una stradina e rischi di restare incastrato. Ogni volta che ti siedi in una pizzeria qualsiasi e anziché apparecchiare la tavola sembra che ti lancino i piatti. Ogni volta che dall'alto la guardi e ti sembra di vedere un immenso porto industriale. Ogni volta che dal basso la guardi e impatti lo sguardo con questo mostro urbanistico della sopraelevata..
> I genovesi mi scusino. Ma non riesco proprio a farmela piacere.
> Ecco..diciamo che è una delle poche città dove gli hinterland (Nervi e compagnia bella) sono molto meglio della città.
> ...


Quoto tutto... è difficile trovare una città brutta in Italia, ma Genova fa eccezione... ovviamente tutto rigorosamente imho.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

sicuramente





Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto tutto... è difficile trovare una città brutta in Italia, ma Genova fa eccezione... ovviamente tutto *rigorosamente imho*.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente


mi da una sensaziona claustrofobica... forse non la conosco abbastanza... mi piace il porto, quello si.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2014)

*genova*

non l'ho visitata a fondo, ma il poco che ho visto mi è piaciuto


----------



## oscuro (12 Agosto 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> mi da una sensaziona claustrofobica... forse non la conosco abbastanza... mi piace il porto, quello si.



Mi sta molto sui coglioni Trapani....sembra una paese di 30anni fa.....!


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> *mi da una sensaziona claustrofobica.*.. forse non la conosco abbastanza... mi piace il porto, quello si.


esattamente quello che succede a me nelle città senza mare.sì, penso che tu non la conosca abbastanza


----------



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sta molto sui coglioni Trapani....sembra una paese di 30anni fa.....!


Bè...è un paesotto...definire Trapani una città è davvero troppo!


----------



## oscuro (12 Agosto 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Bè...è un paesotto...definire Trapani una città è davvero troppo!



Il cimitero al centro della città ti pare normale?mi è piaciuta Erice...ma trapani....proprio no.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sta molto sui coglioni Trapani....sembra una paese di 30anni fa.....!


Ci sono stato una sola volta ma non ho avuto modo di vederla... però la ricordo con affetto perchè la mia amica palermitana che dovava farmi vedere Erice, mi ha fatto passare l'intera giornata chiuso in una camera d'albergo :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> esattamente quello che succede a me nelle città senza mare.sì, penso che tu non la conosca abbastanza


probabile, poi quando ci vai un paio di settimane per lavoro non è che ti rimane tatno tempo per conoscerla bene... parlo dell'impressione che mi ha dato. Ma tu abiti lì?


----------



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il cimitero al centro della città ti pare normale?mi è piaciuta Erice...ma trapani....proprio no.


E' tutto concentrato!  Ecco perchè è in città! 
Io al cimitero ci parcheggio per andare al mare...

Erice è molto bella...ma anche tutto il circondario, la zona delle Saline e di Mozia, Marsala o Cornino...a me piace molto...:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ci sono stato una sola volta ma non ho avuto modo di vederla... però la ricordo con affetto perchè la mia amica palermitana che dovava farmi vedere Erice, *mi ha fatto passare l'intera giornata* *chiuso in una camera d'albergo* :singleeye:



con pistola puntata alla tempia immagino


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> con pistola puntata alla tempia immagino


lupara caricata a pallettoni


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

si è capito che ritenete il vostro paese il più unico e il più bello ... 

Ma all'estero ... andate? ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si è capito che ritenete il vostro paese il più unico e il più bello ...
> 
> ...


Non ho girato molto all'estero per questioni economiche...però io ci girerei molto volentieri!


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho girato molto all'estero per questioni economiche...però io ci girerei molto volentieri!



Ciao Nicka,

nessuna polemica ... 


sono molto amante dei ponti. Un giorno ... vorrei andare a visitare i ponti più imponenti ... 
Per ora, mi accontento di quei pochi che ho visitato in europa ... 
È vero. Viaggiare è caro. Ho profittato da giovane del Inter-Rayl ... e che ho famiglia ovunque. 
Da Ipiza, fino in Argentina ... peggio del prezzemolo ... :smile:


sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> probabile, poi quando ci vai un paio di settimane per lavoro non è che ti rimane tatno tempo per conoscerla bene... parlo dell'impressione che mi ha dato. Ma tu abiti lì?


sì


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si è capito che ritenete il vostro paese il più unico e il più bello ...
> 
> ...


sì, certo .viaggiare è _uno dei piaceri della vita_ e un bel modo per conoscere.

la mia città non è ovviamente la più bella ma non deve infastidirti che possa difenderla perché non è nemmeno la più brutta.
sarà provinciale ma la amo profondamente


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo .viaggiare è _uno dei piaceri della vita_ e un bel modo per conoscere.
> 
> la mia città non è ovviamente la più bella ma non deve infastidirti che possa difenderla perché non è nemmeno la più brutta.
> sarà provinciale ma la amo profondamente



Ciao

no, è che si parla solo di città italiane ... tutto qua ... 
E credo, che chi meglio degli italiani stessi non sappia certe cose sulle proprie città ...
Senza togliere nulla ... ma è una cosa, che rimane racchiusa ... un po' le solite, insomma ... 
Che Roma è una delle città più belle al mondo, mi sembra scontato ... 
Anche se il turismo, preferisce Firenze ... punto interessante, secondo me ... 

E poi, anche chi non è stato all'estero per vari motivi, avrà qualche curiosità su una cultura,
un certo paese, città ecc. perché ha letto qualcosa ecc. ... 

È che sono anche curiosa ... e interessata su cose che non conosco ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nicka,
> 
> nessuna polemica ...
> 
> ...


Particolare questa passione per i ponti! :smile:
Io non ho girato molto all'estero, sono stata a Parigi (e ci torno a settembre), a Monaco, a Ibiza, a New York...ho girato molto in Italia e anche io ho quell'attaccamento naturale alla mia città che è Bologna. 
Qualche viaggio mi è saltato all'ultimo per vari motivi, Praga e Irlanda e conto di andarci quanto prima!
Amo smodatamente Roma e cerco di andarci almeno una volta all'anno.
Mi piacerebbe prendermi un camper e fare un bel giro dell'Europa in varie tappe...ma il mio sogno di viaggio rimane il coast to coast negli USA.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Particolare questa passione per i ponti! :smile:
> Io non ho girato molto all'estero, sono stata a Parigi (e ci torno a settembre), a Monaco, a Ibiza, a New York...ho girato molto in Italia e anche io ho quell'attaccamento naturale alla mia città che è Bologna.
> Qualche viaggio mi è saltato all'ultimo per vari motivi, Praga e Irlanda e conto di andarci quanto prima!
> Amo smodatamente Roma e cerco di andarci almeno una volta all'anno.
> Mi piacerebbe prendermi un camper e fare un bel giro dell'Europa in varie tappe...ma il mio sogno di viaggio rimane il coast to coast negli USA.


[video=youtube;G-adessuuNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-adessuuNA[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si è capito che ritenete il vostro paese il più unico e il più bello ...
> 
> ...


Si fino a circa due anni fa ho viaggiato molto sia all'estero che in Italia


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nicka,
> 
> nessuna polemica ...
> 
> ...


Siviglia. Ce ne sono due di Calatrava. Uno era impressionante. Quando ci camminavi sopra lo senti vibrare.

Ne ha fatto pure uno dalle parti Reggio Emilia comunque.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Siviglia. Ce ne sono due di Calatrava. Uno era impressionante. Quando ci camminavi sopra lo senti vibrare.
> 
> Ne ha fatto pure uno dalle parti Reggio Emilia comunque.


sono più di uno; io ne vedo sempre due dall'A1 , in realtà credo siano tre


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Regalare una rosa rossa ad una fanciulla ...
> 
> ...



casa Battlo( non mi ricordo come si scrive) l'impronta del genio. Stupenda Barcellona


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai forse sbaglio io a risponderti,forse sbagliano quei dementi di questo forum che ti danno ancora corda.Ho avuto 2 grandi fortune nella vita:nascere a NAPOLI e vivere a ROMA.Ed è vero per motivi diversi,sono città difficili da vivere,io che adoro le città della romagna e dell'umbria,ordine,pulizia,dove funziona quasi tutto.Ma credimi gran cialtrone,poi ci sono i sentimenti,e tu non sai neanche dove stanno di casa....,poi c'è la passione, allora penso alle mie passeggiate a Via Petrarca ,Posillipo,Via Caracciolo,il golfo di napoli,La sanità,Capodimonte,pensa ai paradossi di napoli alla sua tragica bellezza,una bellezza sregolata,c'è ordine nel disordine,napoli non va capita,va accettata,è come un'amante bellissima ma dal carattere impossibile,ecco quando sono stato sul vesuvio Napoli mi è apparsa così.Roma?invivibile,certo,con tutti i problemi della grande città,ma quanto cazzo è bella anche roma,Napoli è il mio primo amore,la mia amante sempre agognata mai raggiunta...roma è mia moglie,una moglie rassicurante ogni giorno quando scopro sempre qualcosa di nuovo,ho la fortuna di poterla guardare negli occhi,di scoprire la bellezza di un vicolo,o di uno panorama nuovo.Vedi conte è per questo che quando scrivi le tue solite frasi fatte di luoghi comuni ed invidia,mi fai ancora più schifo.Rispetto a te sono un privilegiato,sei un povero disgraziato  vivi in provincia di Vicenza,ogni giorno la stessa vita di merda,le stesse vie di merda,mai nulla di nuovo,tutto grigio,tutto piatto,sei l'espressione della tua città,il nulla.I tuoi schizzi di veleno,denotano solo l'essenza della tua mediocrità,In effetti fra te e me c'è la stessa differenza che passa fra Roma e il paese di merda dove vivi,puoi scrivere tutto il male possibile,a me fai ridere:rotfl:io fra 10 minuti esco e passo davanti il Colosseo,qui oggi c'è un sole fantastico,poco traffico,ho una moglie fantastica,tu che vita hai?Una vita di merda,che è quello che ti meriti,cerchi di attirare l'attenzione in questo posto ma alla fine sei schifato dalla maggior parte degli utenti,ti son rimaste un paio di disadattate che continuano a darti spago e nient'altro.Mezzouomo io esco...roma è bellissima, oggi ancora di più....il tuo paese fa schifo anche oggi....!:mrgreenrima di vomitare il tuo astio sulla bellezza di Roma e Napoli guardati allo specchio...affacciati dal balcone di quella casa di merda che hai e fatti due domande....:rotfl:



comunque Vicenza è una bella città e belle sono anche le cittadine della provincia. Un ottimo prosecco tra l'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai forse sbaglio io a risponderti,forse sbagliano quei dementi di questo forum che ti danno ancora corda.Ho avuto 2 grandi fortune nella vita:nascere a NAPOLI e vivere a ROMA.Ed è vero per motivi diversi,sono città difficili da vivere,io che adoro le città della romagna e dell'umbria,ordine,pulizia,dove funziona quasi tutto.Ma credimi gran cialtrone,poi ci sono i sentimenti,e tu non sai neanche dove stanno di casa....,poi c'è la passione, allora penso alle mie passeggiate a Via Petrarca ,Posillipo,Via Caracciolo,il golfo di napoli,La sanità,Capodimonte,pensa ai paradossi di napoli alla sua tragica bellezza,una bellezza sregolata,c'è ordine nel disordine,napoli non va capita,va accettata,è come un'amante bellissima ma dal carattere impossibile,ecco quando sono stato sul vesuvio Napoli mi è apparsa così.Roma?invivibile,certo,con tutti i problemi della grande città,ma quanto cazzo è bella anche roma,Napoli è il mio primo amore,la mia amante sempre agognata mai raggiunta...roma è mia moglie,una moglie rassicurante ogni giorno quando scopro sempre qualcosa di nuovo,ho la fortuna di poterla guardare negli occhi,di scoprire la bellezza di un vicolo,o di uno panorama nuovo.Vedi conte è per questo che quando scrivi le tue solite frasi fatte di luoghi comuni ed invidia,mi fai ancora più schifo.Rispetto a te sono un privilegiato,sei un povero disgraziato  vivi in provincia di Vicenza,ogni giorno la stessa vita di merda,le stesse vie di merda,mai nulla di nuovo,tutto grigio,tutto piatto,sei l'espressione della tua città,il nulla.I tuoi schizzi di veleno,denotano solo l'essenza della tua mediocrità,In effetti fra te e me c'è la stessa differenza che passa fra Roma e il paese di merda dove vivi,puoi scrivere tutto il male possibile,a me fai ridere:rotfl:io fra 10 minuti esco e passo davanti il Colosseo,qui oggi c'è un sole fantastico,poco traffico,ho una moglie fantastica,tu che vita hai?Una vita di merda,che è quello che ti meriti,cerchi di attirare l'attenzione in questo posto ma alla fine sei schifato dalla maggior parte degli utenti,ti son rimaste un paio di disadattate che continuano a darti spago e nient'altro.Mezzouomo io esco...roma è bellissima, oggi ancora di più....il tuo paese fa schifo anche oggi....!:mrgreenrima di vomitare il tuo astio sulla bellezza di Roma e Napoli guardati allo specchio...affacciati dal balcone di quella casa di merda che hai e fatti due domande....:rotfl:


Visto ieri...In austria a rai3 davano questo...
http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programm...74c7-f399-4c7b-a371-f2d8cf66ad86-tgr.html#p=0

Tutto quel che vuoi
Ma che si mantengano da SOLE.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> comunque Vicenza è una bella città e belle sono anche le cittadine della provincia. Un ottimo prosecco tra l'altro.


E non c'è la diossina per fuochi di monnezza.



Buscopann ha detto:


> Napoli è indiscutibilmente una delle città più belle del mondo insieme a Roma, Firenze e Venezia (relativamente a quelle italiane).
> I greci dove fondarono la loro prima colonia sulla penisola italica? A Cuma, due passi da Napoli.
> La nobiltà romana dove andava in vacanza? A Napoli
> I Borboni dove avevano stabilito la loro capitale e costruito la loro Reggia? A Napoli.
> ...


Beh dalla mega rissa dei vicini baresi appena successa...sotto casa mia...
con intervento di carabinieri...definiti sbirri infami...e tanto arrivo di due ambulanze...

Mia figlia ha capito
dove non conviene MAI andare...

Tutto vero quel che dice
Ma come hanno mantenuto questo immenso patrimonio eh?

COME?



Buscopann ha detto:


> Napoli è indiscutibilmente una delle città più belle del mondo insieme a Roma, Firenze e Venezia (relativamente a quelle italiane).
> I greci dove fondarono la loro prima colonia sulla penisola italica? A Cuma, due passi da Napoli.
> La nobiltà romana dove andava in vacanza? A Napoli
> I Borboni dove avevano stabilito la loro capitale e costruito la loro Reggia? A Napoli.
> ...


Il problema è questo:
Ci sono gli stradini pagati
ma non lavorano.

QUesto è il problema.



Buscopann ha detto:


> Napoli è indiscutibilmente una delle città più belle del mondo insieme a Roma, Firenze e Venezia (relativamente a quelle italiane).
> I greci dove fondarono la loro prima colonia sulla penisola italica? A Cuma, due passi da Napoli.
> La nobiltà romana dove andava in vacanza? A Napoli
> I Borboni dove avevano stabilito la loro capitale e costruito la loro Reggia? A Napoli.
> ...


Ecco qui...

 Tre monumenti da recuperare per "unire l'Italia". Tre simboli del nostro patrimonio culturale da rimettere in sesto tra i "20mila da restaurare visto che il Paese, da Nord a Sud, versa in un disastro totale".

Oltre alla Fontana di Trevi a Roma, i cui lavori partiranno ufficialmente questa sera, sono tre, per il critico d'arte Philippe Daverio, le priorità sulle quali intervenire. E su tutte a spiccare è la Reggia di Caserta, il cui recupero "sarebbe il segno del rilancio del Meridione italiano". "Nella situazione drammatica nella quale ci troviamo, e dalla quale non fugge nessuno, -spiega all'Adnkronos- al Nord penserei in particolare alla Reggia di Colorno a Parma (Il Palazzo Ducale di Colorno ndr).

E' un luogo formidabile: è stata depredata durante l'Unità d'Italia dal momento che tutti gli arredi sono passati a Roma, in parte per riarredare il Quirinale, svuotato quando il Papa andò in Vaticano. E poi è implosa ed è diventata un ospedale psichiatrico".

Per quanto riguarda il Centro, invece, per Daverio bisognerebbe intervenire nelle "Scuderie Medicee fuori Firenze.

Sono state abbandonate, dimenticate da Dio e dagli uomini".

Piatto forte per il Sud d'Italia, poi. Il critico guarda ad un vero e proprio gioiello italiano, la Reggia di Caserta, il cui restauro, ribadisce, "sarebbe il segno del rilancio del Meridione italiano.

E' il primo monumento da rimettere in vita utilizzandolo poi come museo, come è sempre stato. L'intervento dovrebbe coinvolgere i giardini, ma anche l'interno visto che crolla il tetto".

A Roma intanto oggi prendono il via i restauri della Fontana di Trevi.

Durante i lavori la fontana continuerà ad essere visibile grazie ad una passarella panoramica, inaugurata dalle autorità cittadine, che permetterà di seguire i restauri. Fontana di Trevi, al via il restauro/FOTO

E dopo aver visto lo scempio di come vengono tenute le opere d'arte in Italia, noi vicentini invece...premiati...

Premio dell'Unione Europea per il Patrimonio culturale - Concorso Europa Nostra 2014

Al restauro della Basilica Palladiana è stato assegnato il “Premio dell'Unione Europea per il Patrimonio culturale - Concorso Europa Nostra 2014” per la conservazione del patrimonio culturale. La Basilica è stata premiata insieme ad altri 26 progetti, selezionata tra quasi 200 candidature da trenta paesi in quattro sezioni: conservazione, ricerca, contributi esemplari, e istruzione-formazione-sensibilizzazione. Oltre a celebrare l'eccellenza dei lavori per la tutela del patrimonio culturale, il prestigioso riconoscimento promuove competenze e standard elevati nel campo della conservazione.

La cerimonia di premiazione si è tenuta il 5 maggio 2014 al Burgtheater di Vienna sotto gli auspici del Presidente dell'Austria, Heinz Fischer, alla presenza di Androulla Vassiliou, Commissario europeo per l'istruzione, la cultura, il multilinguismo e la gioventù, e di Plácido Domingo, cantante d'opera e presidente di Europa Nostra.
Motivazioni del premio [EN]



Motivazioni del premio [ITA]

La Basilica di Vicenza è una delle opere urbane più importanti di Andrea Palladio (1508-1580), architetto italiano di straordinaria influenza. Non è solo un monumento emblematico, ma viene anche utilizzato per eventi pubblici ed è molto visitato dai turisti e per questo è messo a dura prova. Gli obiettivi del progetto erano i seguenti: ripulire, rinforzare e proteggere le decorazioni interne ed esterne; installare una nuova rete di impiantistica all’interno dei passaggi esistenti e dei solai. Ma l'intervento più importante è stato correggere i danni causati 60 anni fa dall'utilizzo del cemento armato per riparare il tetto distrutto dalla caduta di una bomba. Inoltre, vari edifici circostanti sono stati trasformati e ora ospitano alcune funzioni di servizio alla Basilica, come ad esempio uffici, centri di controllo degli impianti e servizi logistici.
Oggi la Basilica è tornata ad occupare il ruolo di prim’ordine che rivestiva in passato come l’edificio storico più importante di Vicenza. È con piacere che la Giuria ha riconosciuto l'importante lavoro di restauro, svolto in modo professionale e accurato, di un famoso edificio in contrasto con l’infelice tentativo di restauro che aveva provocato gravi danni alla struttura nel passato. A metà del XX secolo, quando ancora le caratteristiche dei numerosi nuovi materiali erano pressoché ignote, il principale edificio pubblico del Palladio, nonché un monumento di primaria importanza, è stato oggetto di un uso inappropriato del cemento per la messa in sicurezza del tetto. Tale errore, unito all'inquinamento atmosferico che aveva intaccato il rivestimento in pietra della facciata, ha richiesto un intervento conservativo importante e di qualità.

Marcel Proust dopo aver visitato l'Italia scrisse: 'La vera terra dei barbari non è quella che non ha mai conosciuto l'arte, ma quella che, disseminata di capolavori, non sa né apprezzarli né conservarli'.

A scanso di equivoci il restauro della Basilica del Palladio è stato finanziato dalla Cariverona e dalla Banca Popolare di Vicenza eh?

Non da un decreto salva vicenza eh?

Tanto per capirci.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

La città più inospitale in cui sono stata è decisamente Lubiana, però era il 1995 magari nel frattempo sono diventati più simpatici

Al secondo posto Milano, ma per fortuna ci sono tanti non-milanesi 

Ah quasi mi dimenticavo: Liguria, tutta (eh lo so, ma è vero)


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La città più inospitale in cui sono stata è decisamente Lubiana, però era il 1995 magari nel frattempo sono diventati più simpatici
> 
> Al secondo posto Milano, ma per fortuna ci sono tanti non-milanesi
> 
> Ah quasi mi dimenticavo: Liguria, tutta (eh lo so, ma è vero)


Io a Lubiana ci sono stato da DIO.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io a Lubiana ci sono stato da DIO.


quando?


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> A scanso di equivoci il restauro della Basilica del Palladio è stato finanziato dalla Cariverona e dalla Banca Popolare di Vicenza eh?
> 
> Non da un decreto salva vicenza eh?
> 
> Tanto per capirci.



Tanto per capirci,una questione è restaurare sta merda di basilica del palladio che nessuno conosce,un'altra questione è restaurare il COLOSSEO credo siano lavori di restauro leggermente diversi.Per restaurare la basilica del palladio basta un muratore rumeno,mezza giornata e via....restaurare il COLOSSEO credo costi leggermente di più.Ma chi cazzo conosce la basilica del PALLADIO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

Come vengono gestiti i beni culturali, oggi, in Italia, 
e chi controlla i concessionari? 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (13 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Come vengono gestiti i beni culturali, oggi, in Italia,
> e chi controlla i concessionari?
> ...


Tasto dolente.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> quando?


1988



oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto per capirci,una questione è restaurare sta merda di basilica del palladio che nessuno conosce,un'altra questione è restaurare il COLOSSEO credo siano lavori di restauro leggermente diversi.Per restaurare la basilica del palladio basta un muratore rumeno,mezza giornata e via....restaurare il COLOSSEO credo costi leggermente di più.Ma chi cazzo conosce la basilica del PALLADIO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


TU non conosci la basilica del Palladio
E non mi stupisce da uno che scambia una statua del canova FAMOSISSIMA per un angelo.

SUl colosseo...ocio a passarci vicino
magari ti casca in testa un pezzo...tanto è maltenuto.

Si si...si si...a restaurare la basilica...
Ma sentiamo sapienton
quale era il problema principale del restauro?

E come mai è stato promosso sto restauro?



disincantata ha detto:


> Tasto dolente.


Già e già me sfregolo le man
Scommettiamo che tra dieci anni la fontana di trevi non è ancora ultimato il restauro?

E soprattutto chi maneggia i soldi?

Il movimento per il restauro è soprattutto un movimento di quattrini all'italiana no?


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> TU non conosci la basilica del Palladio
> E non mi stupisce da uno che scambia una statua del canova FAMOSISSIMA per un angelo.
> 
> SUl colosseo...ocio a passarci vicino
> ...



In effetti oltre che a rompere coglioni a ragazzine nelle piazze di paese ti occupi di restauri? A malapena sai suonare,non capisci un cazzo di nulla e stai qui a disquisire sul restauro del colosseo?ma hai minimamente idea di cosa significa restaurare il colosseo?Conte con me abbozzala....ti conviene....!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> TU non conosci la basilica del Palladio
> E non mi stupisce da uno che scambia una statua del canova FAMOSISSIMA per un angelo.
> 
> SUl colosseo...ocio a passarci vicino
> ...


Però dal momento che entri nella questione almeno devi dettagliarla.

Definisci MALTENUTO, altrimenti non si capisce.

Che vuol dire MALTENUTO ? E' sporco ? Cade a pezzi ? E' nero per lo smog ? 

Perché maltenuto detto così' dice poco o niente.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che cosa ha di eccezionale Parigi dal punto di vista turistico secondo voi? A mio parere 2 musei (Louvre e Orsay) e Montmartre e Marais (gli unici 2 quartieri rimasti tipici della città).
> Poi c'è la tour eiffel ok. Un simbolo e niente più.  Alla fine bella si. Ma vogliamo confrontarla con Roma? Con Firenze? Con Venezia? O con altre città europee che secondo me sono molto più belle? Mi vengono in mente Praga, Vienna, Budapest. Nella stessa Francia Strasburgo è molto più bella di Parigi.
> Tenete conto che Parigi alla fine del 1800 è stata completamente rifatta dal punto di vista urbanistico. Non conserva nulla della sua tipicità a parte appunto il Marais e Montmartre. Quest'ultimo però è ormai così sfacciatamente turistico che è divenuto la caricatura di se stesso.
> 
> Buscopann


Ho aspettato di avere un po' di agio per rispondere a questo tuo post. Io credo che non apprezzi Parigi perché ti manca la cultura per apprezzarla. Tanto per cominciare, è impossibile non apprezzare Parigi per chi abbia letto o/e non conosca la vita di Hugo, Lamartine, Balzac, Baudelaire, Zola, Verlaine, Rimbaud, Mallarmé, Apollinaire, Proust, Benjamin, Hemingway, e tanti altri; per chi non abbia idea di quali intelletti giravano per quella città negli anni Dieci e Venti del Novecento, da Picasso a Majakovskij, da Bréton a Modigliani, per chi non abbia mai letto una storia della rivoluzione dell'89 e se ne freghi del maggio '68. Per chi ignori l'architettura contemporanea e non frequenti le mostre temporanee, anche di fotografia. Per chi non associa Mouffetard a Cartier-Bresson, per dire del fotografo più celebre. 
Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non capisce che Parigi è quella costruita sotto Napoleone III, esattamente quella. E che comunque un meraviglioso pezzo di medioevo si trova alle terme di Cluny. Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non è stato almeno una volta a Bercy, alla Bibliothèque Nationale, alla Défense, chi non ha trascorso una giornata al Centre Pompidou, non è andato al cinema al pomeriggio a vedersi un film di Pasolini in lingua originale, chi non ha mai visto i film della Nouvelle Vague e dei film francesi contemporanei sa poco. 
Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che i turisti se li inghiotte, mentre a Praga non c'è altro che turisti? Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che è stata capace di costruire la Piramide davanti al palazzo del Louvre, e il Baubourg alle Halles? Una città che conserva e innova senza paturnie? Dove mangiare decentemente ovunque, e a qualsiasi ora, leggere un libro in metropolitana senza sentirti un alieno, dove la vecchietta di 80 anni joli madame abita sullo stesso pianerottolo di una famiglia di africani e nello stesso quartiere? Come non adorare quei tavolini minuscoli dove non manca mai un piccolo dettaglio di grazia, di cura? Dove l'educazione quando si entra in un locale è normale nei confronti del personale che serve? Formaii, sì, antipatici, sì, ma se questa è una città che viene rispettata dai turisti è perché vivaddio si fa rispettare.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2014)

*Ascolta*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Però dal momento che entri nella questione almeno devi dettagliarla.
> 
> Definisci MALTENUTO, altrimenti non si capisce.
> 
> ...



Per quanto ancora dovremo leggere le farneticazioni di questo idiota mezzouomo?la basilica di san palladio paragonata al colosseo?ma questo è un forum sui tradimenti o una struttura per T.S.O d'urgenza?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1988


Boh. Può darsi...
per me invece é stata la prima volta che ho sperimentato il razzismo nei miei confronti solo perché ero italiana. Ci sono stata 4 mesi. Mi è capitato più di una volta di essere schifata in quanto italiana. Ero con un gruppo misto di studenti di varie parti d'Europa (una specie di Erasmus per paesi ex dell'Est) e ho sentito più di una volta degli sloveni chiedere ai miei amici inglesi "which one is the Italian?" E quando gli ho chiesto perché ce l'avevano con gli italiani mi hanno risposto in due modi:
1) perché gli italiani ci odiano (cosa che mi ha lasciata basita perché non avevo mai sentito una cosa del genere... Poi mi hanno spiegato che quando andavano a Trieste a fare shopping li trattavano male)
2) per Mussolini


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho aspettato di avere un po' di agio per rispondere a questo tuo post. Io credo che non apprezzi Parigi perché ti manca la cultura per apprezzarla. Tanto per cominciare, è impossibile non apprezzare Parigi per chi abbia letto o/e non conosca la vita di Hugo, Lamartine, Balzac, Baudelaire, Zola, Verlaine, Rimbaud, Mallarmé, Apollinaire, Proust, Benjamin, Hemingway, e tanti altri; per chi non abbia idea di quali intelletti giravano per quella città negli anni Dieci e Venti del Novecento, da Picasso a Majakovskij, da Bréton a Modigliani, per chi non abbia mai letto una storia della rivoluzione dell'89 e se ne freghi del maggio '68. Per chi ignori l'architettura contemporanea e non frequenti le mostre temporanee, anche di fotografia. Per chi non associa Mouffetard a Cartier-Bresson, per dire del fotografo più celebre.
> Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non capisce che Parigi è quella costruita sotto Napoleone III, esattamente quella. E che comunque un meraviglioso pezzo di medioevo si trova alle terme di Cluny. Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non è stato almeno una volta a Bercy, alla Bibliothèque Nationale, alla Défense, chi non ha trascorso una giornata al Centre Pompidou, non è andato al cinema al pomeriggio a vedersi un film di Pasolini in lingua originale, chi non ha mai visto i film della Nouvelle Vague e dei film francesi contemporanei sa poco.
> Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che i turisti se li inghiotte, mentre a Praga non c'è altro che turisti? Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che è stata capace di costruire la Piramide davanti al palazzo del Louvre, e il Baubourg alle Halles? Una città che conserva e innova senza paturnie? Dove mangiare decentemente ovunque, e a qualsiasi ora, leggere un libro in metropolitana senza sentirti un alieno, dove la vecchietta di 80 anni joli madame abita sullo stesso pianerottolo di una famiglia di africani e nello stesso quartiere? Come non adorare quei tavolini minuscoli dove non manca mai un piccolo dettaglio di grazia, di cura? Dove l'educazione quando si entra in un locale è normale nei confronti del personale che serve? Formaii, sì, antipatici, sì, ma se questa è una città che viene rispettata dai turisti è perché vivaddio si fa rispettare.


Rosso. Dopo ovviamente lo motivo anche


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Boh. Può darsi...
> per me invece é stata la prima volta che ho sperimentato il razzismo nei miei confronti solo perché ero italiana. Ci sono stata 4 mesi. Mi è capitato più di una volta di essere schifata in quanto italiana. Ero con un gruppo misto di studenti di varie parti d'Europa (una specie di Erasmus per paesi ex dell'Est) e ho sentito più di una volta degli sloveni chiedere ai miei amici inglesi "which one is the Italian?" E quando gli ho chiesto perché ce l'avevano con gli italiani mi hanno risposto in due modi:
> 1) perché gli italiani ci odiano (cosa che mi ha lasciata basita perché non avevo mai sentito una cosa del genere... Poi mi hanno spiegato che quando andavano a Trieste a fare shopping li trattavano male)
> 2) per Mussolini


Forse i loro nonni raccontarono loro quando furono costretti a passare sotto gli Alpini mentre gli pisciavano in testa e in faccia.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho aspettato di avere un po' di agio per rispondere a questo tuo post. Io credo che non apprezzi Parigi perché ti manca la cultura per apprezzarla. Tanto per cominciare, è impossibile non apprezzare Parigi per chi abbia letto o/e non conosca la vita di Hugo, Lamartine, Balzac, Baudelaire, Zola, Verlaine, Rimbaud, Mallarmé, Apollinaire, Proust, Benjamin, Hemingway, e tanti altri; per chi non abbia idea di quali intelletti giravano per quella città negli anni Dieci e Venti del Novecento, da Picasso a Majakovskij, da Bréton a Modigliani, per chi non abbia mai letto una storia della rivoluzione dell'89 e se ne freghi del maggio '68. Per chi ignori l'architettura contemporanea e non frequenti le mostre temporanee, anche di fotografia. Per chi non associa Mouffetard a Cartier-Bresson, per dire del fotografo più celebre.
> Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non capisce che Parigi è quella costruita sotto Napoleone III, esattamente quella. E che comunque un meraviglioso pezzo di medioevo si trova alle terme di Cluny. Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non è stato almeno una volta a Bercy, alla Bibliothèque Nationale, alla Défense, chi non ha trascorso una giornata al Centre Pompidou, non è andato al cinema al pomeriggio a vedersi un film di Pasolini in lingua originale, chi non ha mai visto i film della Nouvelle Vague e dei film francesi contemporanei sa poco.
> Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che i turisti se li inghiotte, mentre a Praga non c'è altro che turisti? Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che è stata capace di costruire la Piramide davanti al palazzo del Louvre, e il Baubourg alle Halles? Una città che conserva e innova senza paturnie? Dove mangiare decentemente ovunque, e a qualsiasi ora, leggere un libro in metropolitana senza sentirti un alieno,* dove la vecchietta di 80 anni joli madame abita sullo stesso pianerottolo di una famiglia di africani e nello stesso quartiere?* Come non adorare quei tavolini minuscoli dove non manca mai un piccolo dettaglio di grazia, di cura? Dove l'educazione quando si entra in un locale è normale nei confronti del personale che serve? Formaii, sì, antipatici, sì, ma se questa è una città che viene rispettata dai turisti è perché vivaddio si fa rispettare.


consiglio senz'altro anche una deliziosa visita nelle banlieue .magari con il caschetto al posto del cappellino


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> consiglio senz'altro anche una deliziosa visita nelle banlieue .magari con il caschetto al posto del cappellino


Consiglio questo film delizioso Paulette (se andate al link c'è la trama) http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paulette_(film)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho aspettato di avere un po' di agio per rispondere a questo tuo post. Io credo che non apprezzi Parigi perché ti manca la cultura per apprezzarla. Tanto per cominciare, è impossibile non apprezzare Parigi per chi abbia letto o/e non conosca la vita di Hugo, Lamartine, Balzac, Baudelaire, Zola, Verlaine, Rimbaud, Mallarmé, Apollinaire, Proust, Benjamin, Hemingway, e tanti altri; per chi non abbia idea di quali intelletti giravano per quella città negli anni Dieci e Venti del Novecento, da Picasso a Majakovskij, da Bréton a Modigliani, per chi non abbia mai letto una storia della rivoluzione dell'89 e se ne freghi del maggio '68. Per chi ignori l'architettura contemporanea e non frequenti le mostre temporanee, anche di fotografia. Per chi non associa Mouffetard a Cartier-Bresson, per dire del fotografo più celebre.
> Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non capisce che Parigi è quella costruita sotto Napoleone III, esattamente quella. E che comunque un meraviglioso pezzo di medioevo si trova alle terme di Cluny. Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non è stato almeno una volta a Bercy, alla Bibliothèque Nationale, alla Défense, chi non ha trascorso una giornata al Centre Pompidou, non è andato al cinema al pomeriggio a vedersi un film di Pasolini in lingua originale, chi non ha mai visto i film della Nouvelle Vague e dei film francesi contemporanei sa poco.
> Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che i turisti se li inghiotte, mentre a Praga non c'è altro che turisti? Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che è stata capace di costruire la Piramide davanti al palazzo del Louvre, e il Baubourg alle Halles? Una città che conserva e innova senza paturnie? Dove mangiare decentemente ovunque, e a qualsiasi ora, leggere un libro in metropolitana senza sentirti un alieno, dove la vecchietta di 80 anni joli madame abita sullo stesso pianerottolo di una famiglia di africani e nello stesso quartiere? Come non adorare quei tavolini minuscoli dove non manca mai un piccolo dettaglio di grazia, di cura? Dove l'educazione quando si entra in un locale è normale nei confronti del personale che serve? Formaii, sì, antipatici, sì, ma se questa è una città che viene rispettata dai turisti è perché vivaddio si fa rispettare.


Ma ti sei dimenticata Amelie Poulin!!!


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

un film di pasolini in lingua originale.....????
vai a vedere besson , godard...in francese, non pasolini:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però dal momento che entri nella questione almeno devi dettagliarla.
> 
> Definisci MALTENUTO, altrimenti non si capisce.
> 
> ...


Semplice siete così abituati a vedere questi monumenti così come sono ridotti
che non siete in grado di capire come sarebbero una volta opportunamente restaurati

Concetto spiegato da Philippe Daverio...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per quanto ancora dovremo leggere le farneticazioni di questo idiota mezzouomo?la basilica di san palladio paragonata al colosseo?ma questo è un forum sui tradimenti o una struttura per T.S.O d'urgenza?



AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH
La Basilica di San Palladio....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

E io sarei da TSO?

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice siete così abituati a vedere questi monumenti così come sono ridotti
> che non siete in grado di capire come sarebbero una volta opportunamente restaurati
> 
> Concetto spiegato* da Philippe Daverio.*..


ah, beh , allora...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Boh. Può darsi...
> per me invece é stata la prima volta che ho sperimentato il razzismo nei miei confronti solo perché ero italiana. Ci sono stata 4 mesi. Mi è capitato più di una volta di essere schifata in quanto italiana. Ero con un gruppo misto di studenti di varie parti d'Europa (una specie di Erasmus per paesi ex dell'Est) e ho sentito più di una volta degli sloveni chiedere ai miei amici inglesi "which one is the Italian?" E quando gli ho chiesto perché ce l'avevano con gli italiani mi hanno risposto in due modi:
> 1) perché gli italiani ci odiano (cosa che mi ha lasciata basita perché non avevo mai sentito una cosa del genere... Poi mi hanno spiegato che quando andavano a Trieste a fare shopping li trattavano male)
> 2) per Mussolini


Non lo so
Io vado d'accordissimo con gli Sloveni...
E penso che unirei il Veneto alla Slovenia

( magari appunto tra razzisti se se intende no?)

Ma cosa dici su...
Piuttosto sono i triestini che ce l'hanno su con gli sloveni...

Entri in slovenia e non sei in regola con l'auto?
FIoccano multe...

Ma come fa a esistere un sloveno che va a fare shopping in Italia
Saria un autolesionista eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però dal momento che entri nella questione almeno devi dettagliarla.
> 
> Definisci MALTENUTO, altrimenti non si capisce.
> 
> ...


Guarda
e vedi
Apri gli occhi

http://www.romafaschifo.com/2013/08/qualcuno-salvi-il-colosseo-da-questo.html


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice siete così abituati a vedere questi monumenti così come sono ridotti
> che non siete in grado di capire come sarebbero una volta opportunamente restaurati
> 
> Concetto spiegato da Philippe Daverio...


Si ma continui a svicolare.

Non hai ancora risposto, Dammi una definizione precisa di maltenuto riferita al colosseo. Cade a pezzi ? E' sporco ? E' pericoloso ? Sei ancora sul vago.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però dal momento che entri nella questione almeno devi dettagliarla.
> 
> Definisci MALTENUTO, altrimenti non si capisce.
> 
> ...


Siamo nel 2014...ma intanto...eheheeheheh...

ROMA - L'accordo c'è: sarà l'imprenditore Diego Della Valle a finanziare integralmente il restauro del Colosseo. Stamattina la firma dell'intesa, nel pomeriggio la presentazione con il sindaco di Roma Gianni Alemanno, i sottosegretari Gianni Letta e Francesco Giro, il patron della Tod's Spa e il commissario governativo per l'area archeologica centrale, Roberto Cecchi.

Giro ha spiegato che «i lavori partiranno alla fine dell'anno e dureranno tra i 24 e i 36 mesi». Ora bisognerà pubblicare i bandi per la scelta delle imprese, poi partirà il restauro sulla base dei progetti esecutivi predisposti dalla sovrintendenza per i Beni archeologici. Tod's spa finanzerà gli interventi con una somma di 25 milioni di euro. Il pagamento sarà erogato alle imprese appaltatrici sulla base degli stati di avanzamento dei lavori approvati dal commissario delegato e dalla soprintendenza. La somma sarà versata per gli 8 ambiti di lavoro previsti dal Piano degli interventi elaborato dal commissario delegato per le aree archeologiche di Roma e Ostia Antica, Roberto Cecchi che ha firmato l'accordo insieme alla soprintendeste speciale per i beni archeologica di Roma, Anna Maria Moretti.

Gli ambiti dell'intervento sono: restauro del Prospetto settentrionale (cinque milioni 165 mila euro); restauro del Prospetto meridionale (un milione 936 mila euro); sostituzione delle chiusure dei fornici delI'ordine con cancellate (un milione 680 mila euro); revisione, restauro e consolidamento di ambulacri e ipogei per complessivi 11 milioni 500 mila euro; impianti e illuminazione per una cifra provvisoria di 900 mila euro; Centro servizi, che costerà 2.500 euro a metro quadro.

«Non metterò una scarpa Tod's sul Colosseo». Così il presidente di Tod's risponde con una battuta a chi manifesta il timore che sul monumento possano apparire pubblicità della sua azienda. Della Valle aggiunge che il finanziamento è «un dovere, ma anche un piacere». Durante i lavori sui pannelli di recinzione - che non potranno superare i due metri di altezza - potranno però essere affissi cartelli pubblicitari. Il direttore tecnico del Colosseo, Piero Meogrossi, ha sottolineato come a fronte dei 500 mila euro investiti all'anno per la manutenzione del Colosseo «ce ne vorrebbero 5 milioni all'anno perchè 500 mila euro sono pochi».

«Abbiamo detto “ci siamo” per far vedere al mondo che l'Italia funziona e non per portarci a casa un ritorno: dobbiamo farlo e ci sentiamo orgogliosi di farlo». Con queste parole Della Valle ha spiegato la decisione di finanziare il restauro, sottolineando come la scelta sia stata fatta «in segno di riconoscimento al Paese da parte di un'azienda italiana che ha la fortuna di funzionare e che rappresenta il Made in Italy. Abbiamo chiesto in cambio di attivare un piano di interventi sociali, come promuovere le visite di chi vuole venire a vedere il Colosseo, penso ai giovani e agli anziani, aspetti che nulla hanno a che fare con quelli commerciali del nostro gruppo». «So che non sarò l'unico: ci sono altri imprenditori che si metteranno a disposizione - ha aggiunto Della Valle - Qualche grande impresa dovrà dare il segnale che non dimentica la propria terra e sono sicuro che ci sarà».

Non si fa attendere la risposta: Kerakoll, produttore mondiale di materiali per costruzioni ecocompatibili e il restauro storico, conferma alla Soprintendenza «la propria disponibilità». Il gruppo emiliano aveva già risposto all'appello di Della Valle e oggi conferma la fornitura di materiali e competenze tecniche «a titolo gratuito per i lavori di risanamento e finitura del più famoso anfiteatro romano». Le nuove tecniche proposte si rifanno all'antico: composizioni analoghe a quelle originali usando solo «materie naturali come la calce idraulica naturale e riportando così alla luce l'antica calce romana».

Alemanno: Della Valle offrì 5 milioni, gli dissi “non basta”. «Erano mesi che lavoravamo a questo progetto. Ce l'abbiamo fatta. Adesso si potrà ridare al Colosseo tutto lo splendore che merita. È una svolta non solo per Roma, ma di carattere internazionale - racconta il sindaco Gianni Alemanno - La prima volta che Della Valle è venuto in Campidoglio mi ha detto: “Ho cinque milioni di euro per il Colosseo”. Gli ho risposto: “Non basta”. Lui se n'è andato. Ma dopo tre mesi è tornato. Con 25 milioni».


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma continui a svicolare.
> 
> Non hai ancora risposto, Dammi una definizione precisa di maltenuto riferita al colosseo. Cade a pezzi ? E' sporco ? E' pericoloso ? Sei ancora sul vago.


Sporco, inagibile, mancante delle più elementari norme di sicurezza per un visitatore.
Si pericolosissimo...


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> consiglio senz'altro anche una deliziosa visita nelle banlieue .magari con il caschetto al posto del cappellino


C'è un film che amo "L'odio" di Mathieu Kassovitz, in proposito. Chiaro che Parigi e la banlieu sono due cose diverse. E mica nego che i Parigini sono stronzi, eh. Meglio, i Parigini ricchi, come quasi tutti i ricchi, del resto.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un film di pasolini in lingua originale.....????
> vai a vedere besson , godard...in francese, non pasolini:singleeye:


Era un esempio, per dire la cultura per ogni dove. E l'amore che questa città mostra per la cultura italiana che fu (e che è, vedi Renzo Piano).


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però dal momento che entri nella questione almeno devi dettagliarla.
> 
> Definisci MALTENUTO, altrimenti non si capisce.
> 
> ...


Leggi qui...

http://www.unsabeniculturali.it/?p=102


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rosso. Dopo ovviamente lo motivo anche


Attendo con curiosità.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda
> e vedi
> Apri gli occhi
> 
> http://www.romafaschifo.com/2013/08/qualcuno-salvi-il-colosseo-da-questo.html


Ok. Ho visto il sito. Ho visto le foto.

Vorresti dirmi che a Vicenza non trovo manco una cartaccia in terra. I vostri spazzini sono talmente veloci che manco la fanno cadere in terra.

Le foto poi non sono del sito archeologico. Tu me devi risponde sul Colosseo, non sulle strade intorno al Colosseo. 

Ma cosa credi che i Romani non sappiano che Roma è (anche) sporca. 
Cosa credi che non faccia loro male vedere certe cose ?
Cose credi che non si prodighino anche loro per renderla migliore ? 

Solo che ancora non rispondi. Mostrami una cazzo di foto con un crepa nel Colosseo. Non foto con le cartacce nella stazione della metropolitana vicina.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Leggi qui...
> 
> http://www.unsabeniculturali.it/?p=102


E stai mettendo tutte fonti del 2013. E' da un anno che è partito il restauro.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Ho visto il sito. Ho visto le foto.
> 
> Vorresti dirmi che a Vicenza non trovo manco una cartaccia in terra. I vostri spazzini sono talmente veloci che manco la fanno cadere in terra.
> 
> ...


NO secondo me non si prodigano per nulla
e fanno spallucce.

Del resto Roma è maltenuta anche dal sindaco sottomarino.

Avete sistemato i danni dell'alluvione di luglio?

No vero?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E stai mettendo tutte fonti del 2013. E' da un anno che è partito il restauro.


A che punto sono?


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2014)

Roma non ha niente da invidiare a nessuna città del mondo, e ci sta che sia anche un po' malmessa, maleducata, puttana, fregaiola.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Roma non ha niente da invidiare a nessuna città del mondo, e ci sta che sia anche un po' malmessa, maleducata, puttana, fregaiola.


Sai cosa mi consola?
Aver conosciuto uno di Amburgo che mi ha raccontato che in Germania tutti gli stati federali devono nutrire Berlino, ma Berlino non nutre loro...

E a proposito di Euro...
Eheheheheeheh...anche i tedeschi rimpiangono il marco...


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO secondo me non si prodigano per nulla
> e fanno spallucce.
> 
> Del resto Roma è maltenuta anche dal sindaco sottomarino.
> ...


Vabbè.

Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.

Spenderò in modo molto più proficuo il mio tempo per rispondere a Fantastica. Ormai te sei costruito questo personaggio giustamente non puoi tornare indietro. Auguri.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> 
> Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.
> 
> Spenderò in modo molto più proficuo il mio tempo per rispondere a Fantastica. Ormai te sei costruito questo personaggio giustamente non puoi tornare indietro. Auguri.


Come vuoi
Ma io non vi capisco

Se tu paghi una tassa sui rifiuti
hai diritto alla nettezza urbana

Io sono abituato che al minimo disservizio
dato che pago

sono subito in comune a protestare
e ti dicono grazie che hai segnalato

Ovvio se però non pago una tassa sui rifiuti
meglio che stia zitto eh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> 
> Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.
> 
> Spenderò in modo molto più proficuo il mio tempo per rispondere a Fantastica. Ormai te sei costruito questo personaggio giustamente non puoi tornare indietro. Auguri.


Roma caput mundi!

Risparmia le parole per farmi da Cicerone!

  


qua diluvia!!! Dimmi che li c'è il sole please!!!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come vuoi
> Ma io non vi capisco
> 
> Se tu paghi una tassa sui rifiuti
> ...


S. E poi c'era la marmotta che incartava la cioccolata.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> S. E poi c'era la marmotta che incartava la cioccolata.


Paghi la tassa si o no?
O è come quello che non alza mai le persiane e consuma la luce
perchè tanto paga pantalone?

A vicenza non ci sono carte per terra...
E fai le prove

Perchè se getti la carta per terra
Dieci metri più in là ti ferma il vigile e ti fa la multa

E non puoi dire al vigile
Sciallo...stai sciallo...
O dire evvabè che vuoi che sia una cartina...per terra...

Puoi venire a vedere...

Pago la tassa?
La città DEVE ESSERE PULITA.

Questo è civiltà.


----------



## perplesso (13 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto per capirci,una questione è restaurare sta merda di basilica del palladio che nessuno conosce,un'altra questione è restaurare il COLOSSEO credo siano lavori di restauro leggermente diversi.Per restaurare la basilica del palladio basta un muratore rumeno,mezza giornata e via....restaurare il COLOSSEO credo costi leggermente di più.Ma chi cazzo conosce la basilica del PALLADIO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbeh,sulla bellezza delle opere palladiane direi che ci sia poco da discutere.  che non siano note come altre cose è vero.

Piazza dei Signori è oggettivamente un gioiellino


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

*Ognuno apprezza quel che sa apprezzare*

[video=youtube;HTIGw-2MZ8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTIGw-2MZ8s&feature=trueview-instream[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho aspettato di avere un po' di agio per rispondere a questo tuo post. Io credo che non apprezzi Parigi perché ti manca la cultura per apprezzarla. Tanto per cominciare, è impossibile non apprezzare Parigi per chi abbia letto o/e non conosca la vita di Hugo, Lamartine, Balzac, Baudelaire, Zola, Verlaine, Rimbaud, Mallarmé, Apollinaire, Proust, Benjamin, Hemingway, e tanti altri; per chi non abbia idea di quali intelletti giravano per quella città negli anni Dieci e Venti del Novecento, da Picasso a Majakovskij, da Bréton a Modigliani, per chi non abbia mai letto una storia della rivoluzione dell'89 e se ne freghi del maggio '68. Per chi ignori l'architettura contemporanea e non frequenti le mostre temporanee, anche di fotografia. Per chi non associa Mouffetard a Cartier-Bresson, per dire del fotografo più celebre.
> Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non capisce che Parigi è quella costruita sotto Napoleone III, esattamente quella. E che comunque un meraviglioso pezzo di medioevo si trova alle terme di Cluny. Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non è stato almeno una volta a Bercy, alla Bibliothèque Nationale, alla Défense, chi non ha trascorso una giornata al Centre Pompidou, non è andato al cinema al pomeriggio a vedersi un film di Pasolini in lingua originale, chi non ha mai visto i film della Nouvelle Vague e dei film francesi contemporanei sa poco.
> Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che i turisti se li inghiotte, mentre a Praga non c'è altro che turisti? Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che è stata capace di costruire la Piramide davanti al palazzo del Louvre, e il Baubourg alle Halles? Una città che conserva e innova senza paturnie? Dove mangiare decentemente ovunque, e a qualsiasi ora, leggere un libro in metropolitana senza sentirti un alieno, dove la vecchietta di 80 anni joli madame abita sullo stesso pianerottolo di una famiglia di africani e nello stesso quartiere? Come non adorare quei tavolini minuscoli dove non manca mai un piccolo dettaglio di grazia, di cura? Dove l'educazione quando si entra in un locale è normale nei confronti del personale che serve? Formaii, sì, antipatici, sì, ma se questa è una città che viene rispettata dai turisti è perché vivaddio si fa rispettare.


Il tuo post è paragonabile a quello che ho fatto su Roma qualche pagina fa. Sarebbe da incorniciare. Ma sul mio come sul tuo diciamo che un rosso non ci sarebbe stato malissimo. Perché è intriso d'amore. E l'amore ci toglie lucidità e obiettività.
Quando sono stato a Mosca e a Kiev, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata quella di andare a vedere i luoghi dove erano passati Behemoth, Azazello, Woland, Hella e Ivan Bezdomnyij (Ti prego non mi deludere. Non tu. Dimmi che hai colto di cosa parlo ). La magia di quei luoghi era tangibile, per me. Ma Mosca e Kiev rimangono due città che sconsiglierei a tutti.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Paghi la tassa si o no?
> O è come quello che non alza mai le persiane e consuma la luce
> perchè tanto paga pantalone?
> 
> ...


A Vicenza gli spazzini infatti si chiamano Neo, Trinity, Morpheus. Non danno tempo a una cartaccia di finire in terra.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho aspettato di avere un po' di agio per rispondere a questo tuo post. Io credo che non apprezzi Parigi perché ti manca la cultura per apprezzarla. Tanto per cominciare, è impossibile non apprezzare Parigi per chi abbia letto o/e non conosca la vita di Hugo, Lamartine, Balzac, Baudelaire, Zola, Verlaine, Rimbaud, Mallarmé, Apollinaire, Proust, Benjamin, Hemingway, e tanti altri; per chi non abbia idea di quali intelletti giravano per quella città negli anni Dieci e Venti del Novecento, da Picasso a Majakovskij, da Bréton a Modigliani, per chi non abbia mai letto una storia della rivoluzione dell'89 e se ne freghi del maggio '68. Per chi ignori l'architettura contemporanea e non frequenti le mostre temporanee, anche di fotografia. Per chi non associa Mouffetard a Cartier-Bresson, per dire del fotografo più celebre.
> Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non capisce che Parigi è quella costruita sotto Napoleone III, esattamente quella. E che comunque un meraviglioso pezzo di medioevo si trova alle terme di Cluny. Non può apprezzare Parigi chi non è stato almeno una volta a Bercy, alla Bibliothèque Nationale, alla Défense, chi non ha trascorso una giornata al Centre Pompidou, non è andato al cinema al pomeriggio a vedersi un film di Pasolini in lingua originale, chi non ha mai visto i film della Nouvelle Vague e dei film francesi contemporanei sa poco.
> Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che i turisti se li inghiotte, mentre a Praga non c'è altro che turisti? Come si fa a non apprezzare una città che è stata capace di costruire la Piramide davanti al palazzo del Louvre, e il Baubourg alle Halles? Una città che conserva e innova senza paturnie? Dove mangiare decentemente ovunque, e a qualsiasi ora, leggere un libro in metropolitana senza sentirti un alieno, dove la vecchietta di 80 anni joli madame abita sullo stesso pianerottolo di una famiglia di africani e nello stesso quartiere? Come non adorare quei tavolini minuscoli dove non manca mai un piccolo dettaglio di grazia, di cura? Dove l'educazione quando si entra in un locale è normale nei confronti del personale che serve? Formaii, sì, antipatici, sì, ma se questa è una città che viene rispettata dai turisti è perché vivaddio si fa rispettare.


Non ci siamo. Qui non si parla di quello che rappresenta Parigi, ma di quello che offre a un turista che la visita e che ovviamente non ha 6 mesi a disposizione per vedersi il pasolini in lingua originale o leggere un libro in metropolitana. Che sarebbe cmq da alieni coi jardins de louxembourg, les tuileries o i vari bois de vincennes o boulogne a disposizione. 
Ogni luogo del mondo ha un suo fascino molto particolare. Perchè quasi tutti hanno una storia, una cultura e via dicendo.
Ma la città come si presenta e come accoglie il turista? Io direi che è enormemente sopravvalutata da questo punto di vista. E quello che tu scambi, dal punto vista dell'accoglienza, come un farsi rispettare in realtà è solo snobismo parigino all'ennesima potenza. 
Per tutto quello che concerne il resto (la vecchietta, la cura per i tavolini ecc.), ti faccio una domanda. Hai vissuto a Parigi? Io si. Quindi la conosco moltissimo da questo punto di vista. È una città che offre a chi ci vive immensamente di più di qualsiasi altra città italiana. Ma grazie al cazzo. Con la banlieue supera i 7-8 milioni di abitanti, è una delle capitali europee più importanti,  è un centro di riferimento per la moda, la cultura, le tendenze. Ma questo rientra in quello che Parigi rappresenta. E non ha nulla a che fare con l'accoglienza. Soprattutto quando si parla di turismo.

Buscopann

Ps. Io cmq non ho mai scritto che non apprezzo Parigi. La apprezzo eccome. Ma è enormemente sopravvalutata dal punto di vista turistico.


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando sono stato a Mosca e a Kiev, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata quella di andare a vedere i luoghi dove erano passati Behemoth, Azazello, Woland, Hella e Ivan Bezdomnyij (Ti prego non mi deludere. Non tu. Dimmi che hai colto di cosa parlo ).


Oh, dovrò iniziare a leggerlo per la sesta volta, vediamo se riesco ad andare avanti...non ce l'ho mai fatta, mea culpa!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

scusate se insisto...ma se definite in un film di pasolini come lingua originale il francese veramente gli fate peggio che il suo (o i suoi )assassino/i.
porca miseria
lui che cercava le facce dei ragazzi di vita e le atmosfere neorealiste


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate se insisto...ma se definite in un film di pasolini come lingua originale il francese veramente gli fate peggio che il suo (o i suoi )assassino/i.
> porca miseria
> lui che cercava le facce dei ragazzi di vita e le atmosfere neorealiste


Credo che intendesse che è una città che offre persino la possibilità di vedere film di Pasolini al cinema, mentre qui non si vedono più neanche in tv.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che intendesse che è una città che offre persino la possibilità di vedere film di Pasolini al cinema, mentre qui non si vedono più neanche in tv.


sfortuna vuole che sia il regista meno azzeccato;
 se c'è uno che perde valore nelle traduzioni e nei doppiaggi dei suoi film è proprio pasolini.
un bellocchio  o un antonioni magari ...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sfortuna vuole che sia il regista meno azzeccato;
> se c'è uno che perde valore nelle traduzioni e nei doppiaggi dei suoi film è proprio pasolini.
> un bellocchio  o un antonioni magari ...


In Francia i film al cinema sono in lingua originale coi sottotitoli in francese. O almeno lo sono a Parigi. Non c'è doppiaggio.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sfortuna vuole che sia il regista meno azzeccato;
> se c'è uno che perde valore nelle traduzioni e nei doppiaggi dei suoi film è proprio pasolini.
> un bellocchio  o un antonioni magari ...


Ma in italiano, romanesco l'ha visto.
Oh io ho capito così.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma in italiano, romanesco l'ha visto.
> Oh io ho capito così.


È di Genova. Abbi pietà di lei 

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma in italiano, _*romanesco*_ l'ha visto.
> Oh io ho capito così.


(Ginga):sbatti::matto::calcio::kick::cattivik::clava::viking:


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In Francia i film al cinema sono in lingua originale coi sottotitoli in francese. O almeno lo sono a Parigi. Non c'è doppiaggio.:mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


allora lei parlava di questa opportunità
excuse-moi fantastique!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> (Ginga):sbatti::matto::calcio::kick::cattivik::clava::viking:


Quella roba che parlano cos'è?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella roba che parlano cos'è?


Romano ?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Romano ?


Non è lo stesso?:mexican:
Nelle borgate sarà un romano un po' più grezzo?

Io ho sentito radio romane incomprensibili. Per me era romanesco.:infermo:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è lo stesso?:mexican:
> Nelle borgate sarà un romano un po' più grezzo?
> 
> Io ho sentito radio romane incomprensibili. Per me era romanesco.:infermo:


No. Non è lo stesso.

Nel senso che l'unica cosa Romanesca che conosco sono i carciofi 

Tu parli forse il Milanesco ? 
A Napoli parlano forse in Napoletanesco ? 
A Bologna il Bolognesco ? 

Quando ci si riferisce al dialetto romano si usa invece attaccarci quella desinenza (-esco quando si p fortunati, spesso e volentieri -accio) che ogni volta il Belli e Trilussa danno le capocciate sul travertino sotto il quale riposano.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vabbeh,sulla bellezza delle opere palladiane direi che ci sia poco da discutere.  che non siano note come altre cose è vero.
> 
> Piazza dei Signori è oggettivamente un gioiellino


Teatro Olimpico lo hai visto?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto per capirci,una questione è restaurare sta merda di basilica del palladio che nessuno conosce,un'altra questione è restaurare il COLOSSEO credo siano lavori di restauro leggermente diversi.Per restaurare la basilica del palladio basta un muratore rumeno,mezza giornata e via....restaurare il COLOSSEO credo costi leggermente di più.Ma chi cazzo conosce la basilica del PALLADIO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E San Palladio?

Lo sai che si festeggia il 30 di febbraio? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Assieme ai Santi Angeli del Canova?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A Vicenza gli spazzini infatti si chiamano Neo, Trinity, Morpheus. Non danno tempo a una cartaccia di finire in terra.


No vedi...
Da un lato stangano
dall'altro i cittadini denunciano...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

però, Parigi ha tanto da offrire ... altro che ... 

Ma la Francia in generale. Basta pensare a Avignon, Lyon, Nizza, Bordeaux, Rennes, Montpellier ecc. 

E qui, il ponte più alto del mondo ... :mrgreen: ... si, si trova in Francia ... ca. 23 m ... 





sienne


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No vedi...
> Da un lato stangano
> dall'altro i cittadini denunciano...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E da quale confluenza planetaria ti viene la convinzione che qui ce ne freghiamo ? 

Da quale leggenda metropolitana avete la convinzione che a Roma il cittadino sia meno cittadino ?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E da quale confluenza planetaria ti viene la convinzione che qui ce ne freghiamo ?
> 
> Da quale leggenda metropolitana avete la convinzione che a Roma il cittadino sia meno cittadino ?


Tre giorni a Roma no?
E vedi come si comportano no?

Ma io appunto la vedo da turista e non da cittadino...

Ma allora la paghi o no quella tassa?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tre giorni a Roma no?
> E vedi come si comportano no?
> 
> Ma io appunto la vedo da turista e non da cittadino...
> ...


E tu avresti la presunzione di dare una qualsivoglia definizione a una città e alla sua popolazione di quasi quattro milioni di abitanti dopo solo tre giorni che ci sei stato ?

Lasciamo perdere che è meglio.

L'ultima domanda è offensiva.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sfortuna vuole che sia il regista meno azzeccato;
> se c'è uno che perde valore nelle traduzioni e nei doppiaggi dei suoi film è proprio pasolini.
> un bellocchio  o un antonioni magari ...


Minkia, Minerva! In lingua originale vuol dire in italiano, eccheccazzo.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2014)

@Busco, ma meglio, no? Io odio i turisti.  A Parigi sono vissuta, e la sola cosa che manca davvero è il mare.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Minkia, Minerva! In lingua originale vuol dire in italiano, eccheccazzo.


sì, scusa ancora


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2014)

Scusami tu @Minnie, non avevo visto che avevi capito. Dopo.

@Tuba @Busco

Al di là di tutto, cosa c'è di sbagliato nell'amore (ma un rosso per questo me lo godo, eh  ? E perché mai Parigi dovrebbe essere paragonabile a Mosca? Nessuno dice che a Parigi ti accolgono a braccia aperte, ma io dico "meno male!", meno male che non è snaturata (alla torre Eiffel io sono andata solo la prima volta che vidi la città, nel lontano 1988 e mai più dopo). 
Cosa c'è di bello in un turista? Questo essere in calzoncini corti e scarpacce, sbragato perché vuol stare comodo in barba alla decenza, che butta un occhio ai luoghi "da vedere" per fare fotografie che butterà su Flickr, che mangia hamburger per strada o sugli scalini delle chiese, si appecora dietro a qualcosa che gli hanno detto di vedere o spesso a qualcuno, le orride comitive, che lo portano in giro, con lo sguardo stanco e appannato, affaticato... essù...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Busco, ma meglio, no? Io odio i turisti.  A Parigi sono vissuta, e la sola cosa che manca davvero è il mare.


Ma quando si scrive di odiare i turisti includiamo anche noi stessi? Visto che ci andiamo anche noi a fare i turisti?

Tu hai parlato di Parigi come se parlassi di un caro amore del passato. Ma Parigi non è per nulla accogliente. Anche se ovviamente offre moltissimo a chi ci vive. Molto di più che al turista. 
Che poi..Questi parigini che si lamentano dei turisti. Come sputare nel piatto dove mangiano. Senza vergogna.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusami tu @Minnie, non avevo visto che avevi capito. Dopo.
> 
> @Tuba @Busco
> 
> ...


Io non ti ho mica dato rossi. E non c'è nulla di sbagliato nell'amare. Anche quando si tratta di città.  
Però l'amore toglie obiettività. 

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusami tu @Minnie, non avevo visto che avevi capito. Dopo.
> 
> @Tuba @Busco
> 
> ...


No Fantastica. Il rosso non è per l'amore. Il rosso è per il: Ma se non hai letto Baudelaire non puoi capire Parigi.
Io credo di aver colto il senso di quello che hai detto e proprio per questo ho fatto l'esempio di Mosca e Bulgakov. Per noi che abbiamo amato quei luoghi già prima di andarci, chissenestrafotte se la sera ci battono trans e dormono barboni. Li ameremmo comunque. Ciò non toglie però che la sera ci battono trans e ci dormono barboni.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2014)

Ma @tutti

ma davvero una rivista americana è obiettiva? Cioè, una rivista americana stila la classifica delle città inospitali e quella è obiettiva? Dai...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma @tutti
> 
> ma davvero una rivista americana è obiettiva? Cioè, una rivista americana stila la classifica delle città inospitali e quella è obiettiva? Dai...


È solo un sondaggio.  Conta zero. Ma sono cmq le opinioni di chi c'è stato.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

un conto sono i sondaggi, che si basano su delle opinioni ... 
un conto è osservare, dove si sposta il turismo ... 

Firenze batte Roma ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> È solo un sondaggio.  Conta zero. Ma sono cmq le opinioni di chi c'è stato.
> 
> Buscopann


Immagino cittadini statunitensi... Che notoriamente amano, peraltro riamati, i Francesi... A parte Woody Allen, s'intende e quell'illuminato di George Clooney.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un conto sono i sondaggi, che si basano su delle opinioni ...
> un conto è osservare, dove si sposta il turismo ...
> ...


Firenze batte Roma perché è più a misura d'uomo. Per vedere benino Roma ci vorrebbero almeno 2 settimane. Molti turisti la vedono in tutta la vita solo 3 giorni.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Immagino cittadini statunitensi... Che notoriamente amano, peraltro riamati, i Francesi... A parte Woody Allen, s'intende e quell'illuminato di George Clooney.


Si. È una rivista americana. In realtà gli americani amano moltissimo soprattutto gli italiani. Della Francia penso che conoscano solo Parigi a livello di città :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Non è lo stesso.
> 
> Nel senso che l'unica cosa Romanesca che conosco sono i carciofi
> 
> ...


Belli e Trilussa scrivevano in romano, poesie bellissime e comprensibili, i sottoproletari forse parlano romanesco, incomprensibile.
Io non parlo neanche milanese, non sono capace, a parte qualche frase idiomatica e qualche aggettivo specifico. 
E' vero che non si dice italianesco per definire un italiano parlato scorretto ma romanesco lo dicono anche i romani.
E' davvero offensivo o scherzi?
Quelli dei film di cui dicevamo parlano romano corretto?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusami tu @Minnie, non avevo visto che avevi capito. Dopo.
> 
> @Tuba @Busco
> 
> ...


Quanto sei volutamente snob 
Secondo me, qualche volta, sudi anche tu :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si. È una rivista americana. In realtà gli americani amano moltissimo soprattutto gli italiani. Della Francia penso che conoscano solo Parigi a livello di città :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Io fui impressionato dalle americane che mi abitavano vicino
Si vendettero i mobili per venire a studiare in Italia...

Ma cosa?
Antropologia culturale

Erano avidissime di storia...

Lor che non ce l'hanno...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

*Esempi...*







Eccovi il minimo sindacale in termine di servizi igienici pubblici in OGNI cittadina austriaca.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

E della prima foto vi sfido a trovare una cicca o una cartina per terra.

Ma è un esempio di cosa io intenda per città pulita e accogliente.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

*E ora vediamo cosa dicono i turisti...che foto fanno da noi...per il tg...eccole...*

http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cron...-le-foto-dei-lettori-di-tgcom24_2060539.shtml


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Intanto però...se si vuole gli strumenti ci sono...

[video]http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/2014/video/degrado-a-venezia-in-azione-i-vigilantes_2029822.shtml[/video]


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E della prima foto vi sfido a trovare una cicca o una cartina per terra.
> 
> Ma è un esempio di cosa io intenda per città pulita e accogliente.


bei cessi :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bei cessi :mrgreen:


E vedessi quelli di Vienna...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bei cessi :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2014)

Uno gli chiede di Vicenza, e lui mette le foto dei cessi Austriaci.

Conte, dobbiamo fare degli esercizietti; se vogliamo fare i secessionisti dobbiamo fare di più. Se la media è questa finisce a voi vi si annette il Montenegro, altro che l'Austria.


----------



## oscuro (14 Agosto 2014)

*Tuba*

Stavolta ha ragione il conte,sempre di cessi si tratta...:rotfl:


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno gli chiede di Vicenza, e lui mette le foto dei cessi Austriaci.
> 
> Conte, dobbiamo fare degli esercizietti; se vogliamo fare i secessionisti dobbiamo fare di più. Se la media è questa finisce a voi vi si annette il *Montenegro*, altro che l'Austria.



in effetti tanti veneti e friulani hanno anche sangue dell'est europeo


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Firenze batte Roma perché è più a misura d'uomo.* Per vedere benino Roma ci vorrebbero almeno 2 settimane. Molti turisti la vedono in tutta la vita solo 3 giorni.
> 
> Buscopann


allora Assisi (e mille altre città di provincia) batte Firenze per lo stesso motivo... mica si parlava di vita serena e tranquilla  
Concordo sulle due settimane... e sono anche pochine.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bei cessi :mrgreen:



  :rotfl::up:


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

non so, fino a che punto vale questo argomento. 
Quando si decide di visitare una città, ci si informa, 
ci si documenta ecc. prima.
E si fa come un elenco di priorità ... che segue l'interesse ... 
C'è a chi interessano più certe cose, ad altri altre ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno gli chiede di Vicenza, e lui mette le foto dei cessi Austriaci.
> 
> Conte, dobbiamo fare degli esercizietti; se vogliamo fare i secessionisti dobbiamo fare di più. Se la media è questa finisce a voi vi si annette il Montenegro, altro che l'Austria.


Ecco un primo passo Tuba...

Leggi...è la novità del giorno...

VENEZIA - Da una parte perde la battaglia per l'indipendenza e dall'altra riesce a mettere a segno, unica regione in Italia, una legge che la equipara alle regioni a statuto speciale. La doccia scozzese per il Veneto si consuma nell'ambito di 24 ore: dopo il pronunciamento del governo contro il referendum, arriva la notizia che la Corte Costituzionale ha recepito la legge regionale numero 9 del 2013, legge che era stata impugnata dal Governo ma poi ritenuta legittima dalla Corte Costituzionale ed ora riconosciuta anche dal Miur.

La legge consente al Veneto di riservare i posti delle specializzazioni in Medicina a chi si è laureato in regione (indipendentemente da dove provenga), di godere di borse di studio e gli impone pure di lavorare per due anni dopo il termine della specialità in un ospedale veneto. Naturalmente retribuito.
Una rivoluzione applicata solo in Trentino Alto Adige e in Valle d'Aosta. Ma come funzione il meccanismo? É semplice. Per accedere alle specialità ci saranno due "corsie": il Ministero indice un concorso nazionale con circa 5500 posti e ai vincitori verrà assegnato un posto (chi primo arriva, meglio alloggia naturalmente). In Veneto questi posti possono andare a chiunque sulla base della graduatoria. Con questa nuova legge la Regione ha istituito un secondo meccanismo che permette a chi ha studiato a Padova e Verona di avere il posto garantito.

Da quest'anno ci saranno 92 neo medici a cui vengono riservati i posti (fuori dalla graduatoria nazionale) negli ospedali del Veneto. A loro sono anche destinate borse di studio per un totale di 10milioni di euro (per il percorso completo). Una volta ottenuta la specialità, il medico sarà però obbligato a prestare servizio (retribuito) in un ospedale veneto. Di fatto viene loro assicurato il lavoro. Questi posti non possono in alcun modo essere assegnati a persone che non hanno completato l'iter formativo in Regione.

«In questo modo – sottolinea il presidente della V Commissione Leonardo Padrin, che ha seguito passo passo il provvedimento con il segretario della sanità Domenico Mantoan - la Regione investe risorse proprie per mantenere e sviluppare il sapere che si forma a Padova e Verona nelle scuole di medicina. Una scelta che è stata rispettata dal Governo specialmente dopo la bocciatura da parte della Corte Costituzionale del ricorso che il Consiglio dei Ministri aveva presentato contro la Regione Veneto proprio per i contenuti della legge».
L'iniziativa regionale si era resa necessaria dal momento che, con l'avvio della graduatoria nazionale per l'assegnazione dei contratti, i contratti di formazione finanziati dal Veneto sarebbero potuti andare a un medico laureato in qualsiasi università italiana, vanificando il percorso virtuoso di formazione di professionisti destinati a restare al servizio della sanità e delle università venete.

«Anche questa battaglia è vinta: i soldi della Regione Veneto resteranno ai medici laureati in Veneto e al servizio dell'eccellenza della sanità regionale, la prima in Italia – è il commento del presidente della Regione Veneto, Luca Zaia - Anche la Consulta ha riconosciuto la giustezza delle nostre ragioni, pronuncia che io voglio interpretare soprattutto come riconoscimento alla qualità dei nostri sanitari e delle nostre strutture contro burocrazie romane spesso troppo inclini a premiare gli spreconi e penalizzare i virtuosi».


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2014)

Si vabbè. Ma è inutile che posti dei papiri che trovi per caso su internet googlando: Roma Ladrona Veneto Libero.

Così sono capaci tutti.

Fatti. Non pugnette.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so, fino a che punto vale questo argomento.
> Quando si decide di visitare una città, ci si informa,
> ...


Tu fai osservazioni acute e pertinenti quando qui si fanno discorsi tra tifosi :mrgreen:.

E' indubbio che in Veneto e in Trentino ci sono bagni negli esercizi pubblici più puliti di tante cucine di ristoranti del resto d'Italia (e d'Europa e degli USA, a vedere Gordon Ramsey :carneval: ).
E' anche indubbio che una grande città, una metropoli ha problemi diversi da quelli di una piccola città ma ha anche attrattive e risorse diverse.
Questa diatriba credo che la stiano cominciando a trovare noiosa in molti.
Non conosco Vicenza, ma conosco Trieste (stupenda) o Gorizia, per dire due città piccole e è naturale che non sono paragonabili in alcun modo con Roma o Parigi o Londra o New York o neanche a Milano.
Ma sarebbe come paragonare bellezza, intelligenza, cultura e capacità di autonomia di un neonato, di un bimbo di tre anni, di un adolescente o di un adulto docente universitario.
Il docente sa di più, ha maggiore autonomia ma avrà odori e rughe che non ha un bimbo.
E allora? Il bimbo piacerà ai  suoi parenti, il docente avranno voglia di ascoltarlo in tanti.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Ma è inutile che posti dei papiri che trovi per caso su internet googlando: Roma Ladrona Veneto Libero.
> 
> Così sono capaci tutti.
> 
> Fatti. Non pugnette.


I fatti sono che Roma è più sporca di Vicenza.

No l'articolo era sui quotidiani di oggi...carino...

E l'ho cercato per postarlo...

Anche tu non mi hai risposto sul a che punto stanno i restauri del colosseo...
E i lavori per l'alluvione di luglio...

Laonde per cui...

Tuba...
Sta serenoooooooooooooooooooo

Non discuto che roma sia bellissima

ti dico solo

che io non ci voglio andare mai più

perchè è troppo sporca per i miei gusti.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu fai osservazioni acute e pertinenti quando qui si fanno discorsi tra tifosi :mrgreen:.
> 
> E' indubbio che in Veneto e in Trentino ci sono bagni negli esercizi pubblici più puliti di tante cucine di ristoranti del resto d'Italia (e d'Europa e degli USA, a vedere Gordon Ramsey :carneval: ).
> E' anche indubbio che una grande città, una metropoli ha problemi diversi da quelli di una piccola città ma ha anche attrattive e risorse diverse.
> ...


Parli di cose che non sai
Vai a leggerti tutta la voce di wikipedia su vicenza
poi parli...ok?

Trieste è sporchissima...
Quella ho avuto modo di conoscerla...

Meglio un bambino intelligente e dotato
Esempio meglio un Pollini che a sedici anni vince un premio chopin a Varsavia

Che un bacuccho direttore di conservatorio...

Il bimbo cresce...

E ci sono tanti docenti che non sanno un bel niente.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I fatti sono che Roma è più sporca di Vicenza.
> 
> No l'articolo era sui quotidiani di oggi...carino...
> 
> ...


E non ci venire. Ce ne faremo una ragione e troveremo il modo di andare avanti.

D'altronde siamo abituati: a partire da Attila passando per Annibale, Spartaco, Pirro, i Galli e i Cartaginesi, i Lanzichenecchi, Francesi e Spagnoli, Napoleoni Vari, Barbari e Barberini, Garibaldini, Austriaci e Svizzeri, Tedeschi con i teschi sul bavero e baffetti sulla bocca. Tutta gente che è venuta qui con la presunzione di dirci cosa fare e come farlo. Loro non ci sono più. Roma c'è ancora. Sai perché ? Se muore un Conte, o un Principe o un Barone, è andata: è morto. Noi, morto un Papa ne facciamo sempre un altro. Sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu fai osservazioni acute e pertinenti quando qui si fanno discorsi tra tifosi :mrgreen:.
> 
> E' indubbio che in Veneto e in Trentino ci sono bagni negli esercizi pubblici più puliti di tante cucine di ristoranti del resto d'Italia (e d'Europa e degli USA, a vedere Gordon Ramsey :carneval: ).
> E' anche indubbio che una grande città, una metropoli ha problemi diversi da quelli di una piccola città ma ha anche attrattive e risorse diverse.
> ...


Il Conte mi ha dato un rosso per questo.
L'unico post che gli dà (quasi) ragione.
Mah non avrà capito :singleeye::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E non ci venire. Ce ne faremo una ragione e troveremo il modo di andare avanti.
> 
> D'altronde siamo abituati: a partire da Attila passando per Annibale, Spartaco, Pirro, i Galli e i Cartaginesi, i Lanzichenecchi, Francesi e Spagnoli, Napoleoni Vari, Barbari e Barberini, Garibaldini, Austriaci e Svizzeri, Tedeschi con i teschi sul bavero e baffetti sulla bocca. Tutta gente che è venuta qui con la presunzione di dirci cosa fare e come farlo. Loro non ci sono più. Roma c'è ancora. Sai perché ? Se muore un Conte, o un Principe o un Barone, è andata: è morto. Noi, morto un Papa ne facciamo sempre un altro. Sempre.


Noi (voi) non esagerare, non sei più un ragazzino ma non c'eri :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noi (voi) non esagerare, non sei più un ragazzino ma non c'eri :carneval:


C'ero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu fai osservazioni acute e pertinenti quando qui si fanno discorsi tra tifosi :mrgreen:.
> 
> E' indubbio che in Veneto e in Trentino ci sono bagni negli esercizi pubblici più puliti di tante cucine di ristoranti del resto d'Italia (e d'Europa e degli USA, a vedere Gordon Ramsey :carneval: ).
> E' anche indubbio che una grande città, una metropoli ha problemi diversi da quelli di una piccola città ma ha anche attrattive e risorse diverse.
> ...



Quoto a mani basse.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I fatti sono che Roma è più sporca di Vicenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu puoi andare solo a fare in culo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'ero


E sì e io facevo conversazione con Don Lisader, a casa sua perché non usciva neanche per andare alla Rinascente a due passi :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (14 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu puoi andare solo a fare in culo.


Ma signora si dicono queste parole?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ma signora si dicono queste parole?


Quando ci vuole, ci vuole:mrgreen:


----------



## ologramma (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando ci vuole, ci vuole:mrgreen:


é vero ma tanto come dice tuba tutti quelli che ci sono passati roma è ancora in piedi più bella di prima difatti il il vecchio detto che tutte le strade portano a Roma , la città eterna, e roma caput dei mondi vorrà dire pur qualcosa,
Ti eh.... rosicate rosiconi


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> é vero ma tanto come dice tuba tutti quelli che ci sono passati roma è ancora in piedi più bella di prima difatti il il vecchio detto che tutte le strade portano a Roma , la città eterna, e roma caput dei mondi vorrà dire pur qualcosa,
> Ti eh.... *rosicate rosiconi*


nel mio caso puoi ben dirlo


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> é vero ma tanto come dice tuba tutti quelli che ci sono passati roma è ancora in piedi *più bella di prima* difatti il il vecchio detto che tutte le strade portano a Roma , la città eterna, e roma caput dei mondi vorrà dire pur qualcosa,
> Ti eh.... rosicate rosiconi


Mi piacerebbe poterlo dire ma, a differenza di altri, io sono consapevole dei problemi che ci sono in questa città, e non sono pochi e qualche testa è ora che cominci a cambiare altrimenti son dolori.

Ma vedi, chiedermi se pago la tassa sui rifiuti solo perché sono Romano, non mi sembra il massimo come base per uno scambio costruttivo, e allora, come dicono a Roma, appunto, me ce metto de tigna


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2014)

e poi a capovolgerne il nome esce Amor! Provate con le altre, non esce una sega... basta già solo questo a sancirne la superiorità :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E non ci venire. Ce ne faremo una ragione e troveremo il modo di andare avanti.
> 
> D'altronde siamo abituati: a partire da Attila passando per Annibale, Spartaco, Pirro, i Galli e i Cartaginesi, i Lanzichenecchi, Francesi e Spagnoli, Napoleoni Vari, Barbari e Barberini, Garibaldini, Austriaci e Svizzeri, Tedeschi con i teschi sul bavero e baffetti sulla bocca. Tutta gente che è venuta qui con la presunzione di dirci cosa fare e come farlo. Loro non ci sono più. Roma c'è ancora. Sai perché ? Se muore un Conte, o un Principe o un Barone, è andata: è morto. Noi, morto un Papa ne facciamo sempre un altro. Sempre.


Beh se leggi su wiki la storia di Vicenza scoprirai che ne abbiamo viste di tutti i colori pure noi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Dimentichi di citare Roma città aperta...
Se non arrivavano gli alleati...
la vedevo molto dura...a quel giro...



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il Conte mi ha dato un rosso per questo.
> L'unico post che gli dà (quasi) ragione.
> Mah non avrà capito :singleeye::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perchè parli male
Se parli con Befera ti dirà
che una grande città ha più contribuenti
e nelle sue otto italie, sbuffa perchè la grande città è maggiormente di punta evasione
ecco perchè nascono i problemi...

E non sta in piedi dire
una grande città non è come una piccola città.

Sono altri i fattori sociali che determinano le cose...

Esempio
Noi siamo una piccola città
Ma non possiamo certo vantare un servizio di trasporto pubblico come le grandi città eh?
Aveccelo...



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu puoi andare solo a fare in culo.



Perchè?
Mi spieghi perchè ogni volta che io sto parlando con Tuba
ti intrometti tu?

Così gli fai fare la figura di uno che non sa dire la sua da solo...

Contenta tu...



Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe poterlo dire ma, a differenza di altri, io sono consapevole dei problemi che ci sono in questa città, e non sono pochi e qualche testa è ora che cominci a cambiare altrimenti son dolori.
> 
> Ma vedi, chiedermi se pago la tassa sui rifiuti solo perché sono Romano, non mi sembra il massimo come base per uno scambio costruttivo, e allora, come dicono a Roma, appunto, me ce metto de tigna


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ecco vi ci vorrebbe dieci anni di amministrazione austriaca, al posto del sottomarino
e poi vediamo...

Non è perchè sei romano

Rispiego il concetto
Come CITTADINO.

Se paghi una tassa e fai il tuo dovere
hai diritto al servizio no?

Io se fossi cittadino di roma e pago la tassa sui rifiuti e non mi fanno il servizio
vedi che casino tiro su...

perchè come cittadino mi sento leso nei miei diritti...

Non ho mai detto che Roma è piena di monnezza perchè i cittadini non pagano la tassa sui rifiuti.

E così per il discorso ospitalità.

Se io sono amministratore di una città come Roma, dove è meta di orde di turisti che pagano per dei servizi, 
devo fare di tutto, ma di tutto, perchè il turista sia accolto.

E devo stangare di brutto chi piscia in giro.

Terribile quello che hai scritto sul turista
Ma ancor più terribile che nessuno abbia protestato...

Nessuno che sia andato lì a dirgli con sano orgoglio, ma che cazzo fai?
Sei nella città eterna e ti comporti così?


----------



## Buscopann (14 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so, fino a che punto vale questo argomento.
> Quando si decide di visitare una città, ci si informa,
> ...


Le mete si scelgono proprio anche in base al tempo a disposizione per visitarle. Se ho 10 giorni a disposizione posso vedere firenze, siena e magari Pisa. Se vado a Roma sto lì e basta. Ecco perché spesso i turisti fanno altre scelte.  Ma che Firenze faccia più turisti di Roma non ci credo. Voglio i dati perché lo ritengo assai improbabile. 

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Mi spieghi perchè *ogni volta che io sto parlando con Tuba
> ti intrometti tu?*
> 
> ...




perchè, stamaledettissima testa di cazzo che altro non sei, sono tre giorni che tirate avanti questa manfrina e io personalmente sono stanca che Vicenza venga offesa perchè tu non ce la fa fai ad abbozzarla e credi di rintuzzare oscuro o chichessia grazie queste tue uscite da perfetto mentecatto.

il tuba non c'entra manco per niente.

e già che ci sono, vorrei dire pure a oscuro di piantarla, chè a Vicenza non vive solo il conte, e che la provincia vicentina si distingue per paesi come il mio, che è conosciuto nel mondo ( e pure segnato sulle mappe del corridoio dei Musei Vaticani, ma questo molto prima di adesso) grazie a eccellenze del vino (Maculan), dell'industria meccanica (Laverda) e tessile (Diesel)


----------



## ologramma (14 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe poterlo dire ma, a differenza di altri, io sono consapevole dei problemi che ci sono in questa città, e non sono pochi e qualche testa è ora che cominci a cambiare altrimenti son dolori.
> 
> Ma vedi, chiedermi se pago la tassa sui rifiuti solo perché sono Romano, non mi sembra il massimo come base per uno scambio costruttivo, e allora, come dicono a Roma, appunto, me ce metto de tigna


Il problema dell immondizia non è solo il problema di Roma ma lo è in quasi tutte le città affollate di turisti , mangiano e sporcano dove capita , lasciano bottiglie. Io ho visitato molte città italiane e straniere qualcuna può definirsi virtuosa  ma la gran maggioranza a sempre qualche laguna.
Sai mi sono meravigliato a Madrid di non vedere secchioni per l'immondizia la guida mi disse le persone la mettono fuori la sera c'è una multa salatissima ,che si paga.
A dublino viene messa nei sacchetti riconoscibili e all'interno dei portoni( mi è stato detto da mio nipote)
Comunque quando si fanno dei raffronti ci sono sempre i pro e i contro quindi quando vedo il colosseo e qualche segno di sporco vicino mi auguro che l'addetto passi subito come ho visto fare in spagna cosa che da noi non esiste e se c'è sono di una lentezza esasperante mi viene a me di prendere la scopa e raccoglierla


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

un conto è l'organizzazione di una città ... per la spazzatura che produce di base ... 
un'altro è il littering. Proprio un bruttissimo malcostume in crescita un po' ovunque ... 

Se una città ha già delle difficoltà di suo ... aspetta e spera che riesca ad affrontare anche il littering. 
Non per nulla alcune città fanno leggermente paura ... ma va oltre questo problema ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Il problema dell immondizia non è solo il problema di Roma ma lo è in quasi tutte le città affollate di turisti , mangiano e sporcano dove capita , lasciano bottiglie. Io ho visitato molte città italiane e straniere qualcuna può definirsi virtuosa  ma la gran maggioranza a sempre qualche laguna.
> Sai mi sono meravigliato a Madrid di non vedere secchioni per l'immondizia la guida mi disse le persone la mettono fuori la sera c'è una multa salatissima ,che si paga.
> A dublino viene messa nei sacchetti riconoscibili e all'interno dei portoni( mi è stato detto da mio nipote)
> Comunque quando si fanno dei raffronti ci sono sempre i pro e i contro quindi quando vedo il colosseo e qualche segno di sporco vicino mi auguro che l'addetto passi subito come ho visto fare in spagna cosa che da noi non esiste e se c'è sono di una lentezza esasperante mi viene a me di prendere la scopa e raccoglierla


Me è un problema che deve essere risolto.
Pensa solo a quanto incassa lo stato italiano
con le tasse sul soggiorno.

Ed è INAMISSIBILE per l'Italia

Che a detta di tanti europei dovrebbe vivere solo di turismo.

Io non metto in discussione la bellezza di Roma...
Ma solo come turista sono stato inorridito

E preferisco appunto vedermela alla tv la bellezza di roma
almeno l'odore e quel senso di unto non ci sta...

E che si vergognino anche in vaticano per come tengono le scalette che vanno al cupolone...

Indecente...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè, stamaledettissima testa di cazzo che altro non sei, sono tre giorni che tirate avanti questa manfrina e io personalmente sono stanca che Vicenza venga offesa perchè tu non ce la fa fai ad abbozzarla e credi di rintuzzare oscuro o chichessia grazie queste tue uscite da perfetto mentecatto.
> 
> il tuba non c'entra manco per niente.
> 
> e già che ci sono, vorrei dire pure a oscuro di piantarla, chè a Vicenza non vive solo il conte, e che la provincia vicentina si distingue per paesi come il mio, che è conosciuto nel mondo ( e pure segnato sulle mappe del corridoio dei Musei Vaticani, ma questo molto prima di adesso) grazie a eccellenze del vino (Maculan), dell'industria meccanica (Laverda) e tessile (Diesel)


Problema tuo.
Adesso arrivi?

Non hai mai detto niente
in passato

ora è tardi.

Troppo il tempo ha tardato

Ma cosa pretendi che io cambi le mie opinioni 
solo perchè sei vicentina pure tu?

NO.

Sarebbe appunto violenza psicologica.

Io non credo di rintuzzare un bel nulla.

E pian con le offese
che ti qualifichi solo per quel che sei.


----------



## ologramma (14 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Me è un problema che deve essere risolto.
> Pensa solo a quanto incassa lo stato italiano
> con le tasse sul soggiorno.
> 
> ...


Ci sono stato sul cupolone anche io un po di tempo fa ho fatto le famose scalette ma mi spieghi come si può pulire dove tutti camminano piegati e si aiutano con le mani, mi fai pensare ad un viaggio a Napoli e vistitando la basilica mi ritrovai in fila ad altri pellegrini a baciare la famosa teca di san gennaro, il sacerdote l'avvicinava alla bocca e tutti ad uno ad uno,baciavamo il vetrino lui la muoveva e non succedeva niente, sai puliva ad ogni contatto con uno straccio mi sono chiesto se non ci prendiamo qualcosa oggi diventiamo immuni e possiamo andare anche nei paesi africani.


----------



## disincantata (14 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E non ci venire. Ce ne faremo una ragione e troveremo il modo di andare avanti.
> 
> D'altronde siamo abituati: a partire da Attila passando per Annibale, Spartaco, Pirro, i Galli e i Cartaginesi, i Lanzichenecchi, Francesi e Spagnoli, Napoleoni Vari, Barbari e Barberini, Garibaldini, Austriaci e Svizzeri, Tedeschi con i teschi sul bavero e baffetti sulla bocca. Tutta gente che è venuta qui con la presunzione di dirci cosa fare e come farlo. Loro non ci sono più. Roma c'è ancora. Sai perché ? Se muore un Conte, o un Principe o un Barone, è andata: è morto. Noi, morto un Papa ne facciamo sempre un altro. Sempre.


Anzi. Ne abbiamo pure due!

Io ho trovato Roma splendida e recentemente.

Ti solleva il morale.  


Mille Euro di multa a chi butta qualcosa in terra e torna 'nuova' ma dovrebbero farlo ovunque.

È talmente bella che giri guardando sempre in alto quindi noti meno quello che altrove disturba perché non hai altro da osservare.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anzi. Ne abbiamo pure due!
> 
> Io ho trovato Roma splendida e recentemente.
> 
> ...


Dipende da che altezza guardi il mondo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Agosto 2014)

Roma é bellissima!!!!!

daje!!!!




(cazzo però tutte le fontane impacchettate... Uffi.....)


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ci sono stato sul cupolone anche io un po di tempo fa ho fatto le famose scalette ma mi spieghi come si può pulire dove tutti camminano piegati e si aiutano con le mani, mi fai pensare ad un viaggio a Napoli e vistitando la basilica mi ritrovai in fila ad altri pellegrini a baciare la famosa teca di san gennaro, il sacerdote l'avvicinava alla bocca e tutti ad uno ad uno,baciavamo il vetrino lui la muoveva e non succedeva niente, sai puliva ad ogni contatto con uno straccio mi sono chiesto se non ci prendiamo qualcosa oggi diventiamo immuni e possiamo andare anche nei paesi africani.


Semplice watson
Ogni notte passano a pulire con prodotti e attrezzature moderne
Siamo nel 2014.

Beh ciò con San Gennaro vuoi mettere?
Mica è San Palladio eh?

Appunto se la baci e non ti buschi niente
è davvero un MIRACOLO no?

Ma con i schei che ha il vaticano...

Per esempio dato che l'ho visto...
Non hai idea di cosa succede a Padova nella Basilica del Santo a porte chiuse

Entrano 45 persone ogni giorno, regolarmente stipendiate, dalla Santa Sede, per le pulizie.

Allora porca miseria
Oggi ci sono leggi sui locali no?
Devono essere aerati ecc..ecc..ecc...

E ti sembra che quella scala per salire sul cupolone sia a norma di legge?

E comunque pigliano bei schei per farti salire no?

E allora..


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anzi. Ne abbiamo pure due!
> 
> Io ho trovato Roma splendida e recentemente.
> 
> ...


SI.
E le cose sono due
O con ste multe si risana il debito pubblico

O veramente si diventa un attimo più civili eh?


----------



## disincantata (14 Agosto 2014)

:up:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da che altezza guardi il mondo.


:up:


----------



## disincantata (14 Agosto 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Il problema dell immondizia non è solo il problema di Roma ma lo è in quasi tutte le città affollate di turisti , mangiano e sporcano dove capita , lasciano bottiglie. Io ho visitato molte città italiane e straniere qualcuna può definirsi virtuosa  ma la gran maggioranza a sempre qualche laguna.
> Sai mi sono meravigliato a Madrid di non vedere secchioni per l'immondizia la guida mi disse le persone la mettono fuori la sera c'è una multa salatissima ,che si paga.
> A dublino viene messa nei sacchetti riconoscibili e all'interno dei portoni( mi è stato detto da mio nipote)
> Comunque quando si fanno dei raffronti ci sono sempre i pro e i contro quindi quando vedo il colosseo e qualche segno di sporco vicino mi auguro che l'addetto passi subito come ho visto fare in spagna cosa che da noi non esiste e se c'è sono di una lentezza esasperante mi viene a me di prendere la scopa e raccoglierla


Non male prendere la scopa e pulire..ti guardano male ma è utile per smuovere le coscienze. 

Insegnare ad ogni bimbo a non sporcare ed  raccogliere cose che altri lasciano ed imparerà per sempre a rispettare il suolo pubblico. 

Io non do mai la colpa al Sindaco ma all'incivlta' di chi sporca.

ovvio che una buona amministrazione educa....magari con multe elevate più in fretta. Un po' di cestini dei rifiuti in più aiuterebbero se usati per lo scopo giusto.


.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice watson
> Ogni notte passano a pulire con prodotti e attrezzature moderne
> Siamo nel 2014.
> 
> ...


Aspetta. Facciamo resuscitare Michelangelo e gli chiediamo una modifica al progetto perché il Conte ha deciso che non è a norma.

Ci mettiamo un paio di scale mobili e qualche finestra in più

Una paio di ristoranti come li vedi ?

Poi già che ci siamo raddrizziamo le torri di Pisa e quella di Bologna. Non sono a norma.

Senti. Delle Piramidi che mi dici ? Sono a norma ?


Ma che vaccate mi tocca sentire.


----------



## sienne (16 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aspetta. Facciamo resuscitare Michelangelo e gli chiediamo una modifica al progetto perché il Conte ha deciso che non è a norma.
> 
> Ci mettiamo un paio di scale mobili e qualche finestra in più
> 
> ...



Ciao

Ahahahahahahahahaha!!! 


Oh, mamma ... quando si tocca l'assurdità ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aspetta. Facciamo resuscitare Michelangelo e gli chiediamo una modifica al progetto perché il Conte ha deciso che non è a norma.
> 
> Ci mettiamo un paio di scale mobili e qualche finestra in più
> 
> ...


Sai no che tutte le strade portano a roma no?
Bon la notizia di oggi è che nessuna compagnia di assicurazione
vuole più assicurare le strade di roma e provincia
perchè ci rimettono troppi soldi

e la gara d'appalto è andata deserta.

Sole 24 ore.

(Eccoti la vaccata del giorno)

Ne consegue che se fai dei danni all'auto causa buche
non avrai nessun risarcimento.


----------



## Trinità (16 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai no che tutte le strade portano a roma no?
> Bon la notizia di oggi è che nessuna compagnia di assicurazione
> vuole più assicurare le strade di roma e provincia
> perchè ci rimettono troppi soldi
> ...


Io non capisco per quale motivo ti ostini a scrivere ROMA con la r minuscola!
Hai paura che cadano anche i cartelli stradali?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai no che tutte le strade portano a roma no?
> Bon la notizia di oggi è che nessuna compagnia di assicurazione
> vuole più assicurare le strade di roma e provincia
> perchè ci rimettono troppi soldi
> ...


Ma tanto tu non ci verrai mai. Che te frega a te


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tanto tu non ci verrai mai. Che te frega a te


Mi dispiace per gli altri eh?
Del resto che può fare il sottomarino?

COn i suoi bilanci disastrati?

Niente...


----------



## Suino4ever (16 Agosto 2014)

dal mio punto di vista, una città per essere veramente ospitale si può giudicare non dai soldi oppure da quanto siano pulite e perfettine le strade. ma da come vieni accolto indistintamente dal tuo ruolo nella società senza essere lasciato ai margini, 2 dal numero di quanti sexyshop club prive esistono si può capire il grado di libertà e apertura mentale di una metropoli. saluti dal suino


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2014)

Suino4ever ha detto:


> dal mio punto di vista, una città per essere veramente ospitale si può giudicare non dai soldi oppure da quanto siano pulite e perfettine le strade. ma da come vieni accolto indistintamente dal tuo ruolo nella società senza essere lasciato ai margini, 2 dal numero di quanti sexyshop club prive esistono si può capire il grado di libertà e apertura mentale di una metropoli. saluti dal suino


Ok grazie delle info e benvenuto...l'unico consiglio verso gennaio fossi in te mi darei alla latitanza ...è tempo di prosciutti :mrgreen:


----------



## Suino4ever (16 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok grazie delle info e benvenuto...l'unico consiglio verso gennaio fossi in te mi darei alla latitanza ...è tempo di prosciutti :mrgreen:


grazie per il benvenuto fiammetta. Norcini nun ve temo :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Agosto 2014)

Suino4ever ha detto:


> dal mio punto di vista, una città per essere veramente ospitale si può giudicare non dai soldi oppure da quanto siano pulite e perfettine le strade. ma da come vieni accolto indistintamente dal tuo ruolo nella società senza essere lasciato ai margini, 2 dal numero di quanti sexyshop club prive esistono si può capire il grado di libertà e apertura mentale di una metropoli. saluti dal suino


Ma tu sei di Vicenza?


----------



## agnellino (16 Agosto 2014)

:up::up::up:





Suino4ever ha detto:


> dal mio punto di vista, una città per essere veramente ospitale si può giudicare non dai soldi oppure da quanto siano pulite e perfettine le strade. ma da come vieni accolto indistintamente dal tuo ruolo nella società senza essere lasciato ai margini, 2 dal numero di quanti sexyshop club prive esistono si può capire il grado di libertà e apertura mentale di una metropoli. saluti dal suino


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Agosto 2014)

agnellino ha detto:


> :up::up::up:



Ma tu non sei quello che è disperato?


----------



## Eratò (16 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai no che tutte le strade portano a roma no?
> Bon la notizia di oggi è che nessuna compagnia di assicurazione
> vuole più assicurare le strade di roma e provincia
> perchè ci rimettono troppi soldi
> ...


conte ci sono però delle verità indiscutibili nella vita e la bellezza spropositata di roma è una di queste....


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei quello che è disperato?


E ma sai ha incontrato le idee di suino e gli son piaciute :smile:


----------



## Trinità (16 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E ma sai ha incontrato le idee di suino e gli son piaciute :smile:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Agosto 2014)

Suino e agnellino! Che bella accoppiata! Adesso ci manca il bovino e poi il capretto e siamo a posto!

(dove sono finiti tutti i vegani?)


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> conte ci sono però delle verità indiscutibili nella vita e la bellezza spropositata di roma è una di queste....


Ma appunto
io 
non credo a queste verità indiscutibili...

E già ieri sera mi giravano i maroni
sentendo sulla grande storia su rai 3
che parlavano della visita del duce a venezia nel 1934 perchè vi fu lo storico incontro con Hitler

E quello che mi faceva girare i maroni
è che data l'operosità dei veneti

il duce li ingaggiò per fare la bonifica
dell'agro pontino...

Lì mi giravano a mille
perchè andarono a lavorare dapartuto
pur de portare a casa un tozzo di pane...

Queste le mie verità indiscutibili.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2014)

Ma ancora non avete capito che a parlare col Conte non ci si cava un ragno dal buco.

Dice una cosa.

Tu ribatti.

E lui se ne esce con un'altra che con la prima c'entra poco.

E' sempre un batti e ribatti che non costruisce niente.

Dalle scale della Cupola di San Pietro siamo arrivati alla bonifica dell'agro pontino ante guerra. Dimmi tu.

Conte. Mi spiace. La TUA capitale è Roma. E Dio ti creò suo schiavo. E schiavo ne morirai


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma appunto
> io
> non credo a queste verità indiscutibili...
> 
> ...


Ma tutti gli italiani l'hanno fatto però.Infatti ovunque vai e dico ovunque c'è sempre una famiglia italiana perfino nel mia citta (quella greca) ci sta una famiglia napoletana che inizio con una impresa di costruzioni e adesso oltre l'impresa ha 4 bellissimi negozi.E insieme a loro ci sono altre famiglie italiane(di ancona e di pescara) e tutti insieme si riuniscono e vanno a messa ogni domenica e fanno le loro feste e parlano un greco impeccabile eh? Ecco questa è una verità indiscutibile, gli italiani si trovano ovunque e si adattano perfettamente, tutti gli italiani e non solo i veneti.Ma tornando a noi.Io l'Italia l'ho girata e ho concluso che ogni citta ha il suo fascino e la sua bellezza.Napoli è bellissima, li ci son cresciuta praticamente, ce l'ho nel cuore.Venessssia è Bella, romantica, coinvolgente.Milano mi e piaciuta sempre in movimento.Ma quando vidi Roma son rimasta estasiata...non si può negare la bellezza di Roma e non ci puo concentrare solo sui suoi difetti che poi sono comuni a tante altre citta....
è come avere di fronte grace kelly è concentrarsi a guardarle il culo per vedere se c'è la cellulite.


----------



## Suino4ever (17 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tu sei di Vicenza?


cosa ti fa pensare che sono vicentino magna gatti? cmq no. Forza Hellas... e la Mona. saluti dal suino:mrgreen:


----------



## Suino4ever (17 Agosto 2014)

agnellino ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


Grazie agnelli, riprenditi presto. saluti dal suino :up:


Fiammetta ha detto:


> E ma sai ha incontrato le idee di suino e gli son piaciute :smile:





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Suino e agnellino! Che bella accoppiata! Adesso ci manca il bovino e poi il capretto e siamo a posto!
> simpaticissime... si apriamo un centro carni, come associazione ricreativa, culturale.
> (dove sono finiti tutti i vegani?)


donne vegane difendetemi... saluti e baci dal vostro suino


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma ancora non avete capito che a parlare col Conte non ci si cava un ragno dal buco.
> 
> Dice una cosa.
> 
> ...


Tutto da vedere
Oggi sui giornali parlano che un altro passo è stato fatto
A palazzo balbi radunati tutti e cinque i movimenti indipendentisti
Apriranno un conto per raccogliere i soldi che servono per il referendum...

IO non voglio una capitale
ma solo salvare il mio capitale
dai ladri della capitale...

Capitale che va avanti da cento passa anni
con decreti, deroghe...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Erato' ha detto:


> Ma tutti gli italiani l'hanno fatto però.Infatti ovunque vai e dico ovunque c'è sempre una famiglia italiana perfino nel mia citta (quella greca) ci sta una famiglia napoletana che inizio con una impresa di costruzioni e adesso oltre l'impresa ha 4 bellissimi negozi.E insieme a loro ci sono altre famiglie italiane(di ancona e di pescara) e tutti insieme si riuniscono e vanno a messa ogni domenica e fanno le loro feste e parlano un greco impeccabile eh? Ecco questa è una verità indiscutibile, gli italiani si trovano ovunque e si adattano perfettamente, tutti gli italiani e non solo i veneti.Ma tornando a noi.Io l'Italia l'ho girata e ho concluso che ogni citta ha il suo fascino e la sua bellezza.Napoli è bellissima, li ci son cresciuta praticamente, ce l'ho nel cuore.Venessssia è Bella, romantica, coinvolgente.Milano mi e piaciuta sempre in movimento.Ma quando vidi Roma son rimasta estasiata...non si può negare la bellezza di Roma e non ci puo concentrare solo sui suoi difetti che poi sono comuni a tante altre citta....
> è come avere di fronte grace kelly è concentrarsi a guardarle il culo per vedere se c'è la cellulite.


Bon
e se tra questi italiani ci fossero stati dei Veneti
scoprivi che loro non avrebbero imparato il greco
ma continuavano imperterriti a parlare il loro dialeto.

Devi capire che a Roma ci sta MOntecitorio...capisci?
QUello rovina tutto...

Poi tu sei greca no?
Bon io non vedo il mondo con occhio ateniese
Ma Spartano.



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma ancora non avete capito che a parlare col Conte non ci si cava un ragno dal buco.
> 
> Dice una cosa.
> 
> ...


No bale eh?
Guarda qua
http://www.ansa.it/veneto/notizie/2...nza_8b5f08c7-2cb6-49f7-b577-b28761c974ef.html

Le posizioni si stanno inasprendo...

Solo in questo movimento siamo in 4000...

https://www.facebook.com/IVindipendenzaveneta

altri diecimila stanno qui
https://www.facebook.com/indipendenzavnt


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Agosto 2014)

Suino4ever ha detto:


> cosa ti fa pensare che sono vicentino magna gatti? cmq no. Forza Hellas... e la Mona. saluti dal suino:mrgreen:


Sei greco?


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon
> e se tra questi italiani ci fossero stati dei Veneti
> scoprivi che loro non avrebbero imparato il greco
> ma continuavano imperterriti a parlare il loro dialeto.
> ...


Gli italiani di cui ti parlavo prima invece hanno fatto una cosa molto intelligente e tutta al loro favore.La capacità di adattamento è segno di intelligenza.E poi immagina per esempio che tu decida di trasferirti alla tua amata germania...come riusciresti a viverci senza parlare il tedesco?


----------



## Suino4ever (17 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei greco?


non mi sono simpatici i greci. cmq sono dei castelli Romani la patria dei suini e della porchetta. saluti dal suino


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Agosto 2014)

Suino4ever ha detto:


> non mi sono simpatici i greci. cmq sono dei castelli Romani la patria dei suini e della porchetta. saluti dal suino


Perché hai scritto Forza Hellas?

Saluti da Clementine!


----------



## Nicka (17 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché hai scritto Forza Hellas?
> 
> Saluti da Clementine!


Ma l'Hellas Verona non è una squadra veneta!?


----------



## Suino4ever (17 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché hai scritto Forza Hellas?
> Hellas era riferito alla squadra di Verona. Saluti ai butei dal suino
> Saluti da Clementine!


ti ho contaggiata???  davvero molto piacere Clementine dal tuo amico suino:up:


----------



## Suino4ever (17 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma l'Hellas Verona non è una squadra veneta!?



:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Agosto 2014)

Ma Hellas non é la Grecia?

Saluti da Clementine!


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Hellas non é la Grecia?
> 
> Saluti da Clementine!


si.Ma hellas verona non l'ho capita mica tanto....


----------



## Suino4ever (17 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Hellas non é la Grecia?
> 
> Saluti da Clementine!





Erato' ha detto:


> si.Ma hellas verona non l'ho capita mica tanto....


certo anche... gercia ma è il nome della squadra di calcio Hellas verona.... basta seguire un po il calcio :up:


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2014)

Suino4ever ha detto:


> certo anche... gercia ma è il nome della squadra di calcio Hellas verona.... basta seguire un po il calcio :up:


che è il nome di una squadra mi è chiaro ma non ho capito come mai l'hanno chiamata cosi.chissà. ...


----------



## Nicka (17 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> che è il nome di una squadra mi è chiaro ma non ho capito come mai l'hanno chiamata cosi.chissà. ...


Fonte WIKI
_
Nell'ottobre 1903 un gruppo di studenti del liceo classico Scipione Maffei fondò un club e lo battezzò *Associazione Calcio Hellas* (per ricordare l'antica Ellade, ovvero l'odierna Grecia) su proposta del professor Decio Corubolo, per l'appunto insegnante di greco[SUP][2][/SUP]; primo presidente venne eletto il conte Fratta Pasini, con un fondo pari a 32 lire. _


----------



## Suino4ever (17 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> che è il nome di una squadra mi è chiaro ma non ho capito come mai l'hanno chiamata cosi.chissà. ...


 lo chiedero ai miei amici così sono sicuro di darti una risposta seria


----------



## Suino4ever (17 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fonte WIKI
> _
> Nell'ottobre 1903 un gruppo di studenti del liceo classico Scipione Maffei fondò un club e lo battezzò *Associazione Calcio Hellas* (per ricordare l'antica Ellade, ovvero l'odierna Grecia) su proposta del professor Decio Corubolo, per l'appunto insegnante di greco[SUP][2][/SUP]; primo presidente venne eletto il conte Fratta Pasini, con un fondo pari a 32 lire. _


 ottima fonte. saluti dal suino:up::up::up:


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fonte WIKI
> _
> Nell'ottobre 1903 un gruppo di studenti del liceo classico Scipione Maffei fondò un club e lo battezzò *Associazione Calcio Hellas* (per ricordare l'antica Ellade, ovvero l'odierna Grecia) su proposta del professor Decio Corubolo, per l'appunto insegnante di greco[SUP][2][/SUP]; primo presidente venne eletto il conte Fratta Pasini, con un fondo pari a 32 lire. _


e adesso se vi dico che mi son emozionata? che persone saggie....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Gli italiani di cui ti parlavo prima invece hanno fatto una cosa molto intelligente e tutta al loro favore.La capacità di adattamento è segno di intelligenza.E poi immagina per esempio che tu decida di trasferirti alla tua amata germania...come riusciresti a viverci senza parlare il tedesco?


El tedesco dice chi se frega della lingua e la tua testa da italiano che deve cambiare



Erato' ha detto:


> Gli italiani di cui ti parlavo prima invece hanno fatto una cosa molto intelligente e tutta al loro favore.La capacità di adattamento è segno di intelligenza.E poi immagina per esempio che tu decida di trasferirti alla tua amata germania...come riusciresti a viverci senza parlare il tedesco?


Però uhm
ho ripescato dalla mia biblioteca un libro che parla di italiani nell'egeo

Devi sapere che nel lontano 1995 sono stato 35 giorni nel peloponneso
dove ho dato cinque concerti, ogni mercoledì con cinque programmi diversi eh?

Di stanza ero alla canonica della chiesa di San Francesco a Rodi.

Cioè uhm...
Gli italiani andarono in Grecia...in quei tempi...
Come occupanti no?

E infatti sia la chiesa, il comune, il teatro, le strade, kalithea, le terme...a Rodi...sia il restauro del castello è opera degli italiani no?

pare che il Duce si fosse rotto i maroni di un gerarca pedante, e lo mandasse a dirimere le faccendine in grecia no?

http://www.rhodesprivatetours.com/terme_kalithea_rodi_grecia.htm

Ora io faccio i complimenti ai greci, per aver restaurato questa meraviglia
che ahimè nel 1995 quando la vidi io era in condizioni penosissime...

Cioè tanto per capirci eh?

http://www.rhodesprivatetours.com/architettura_italiana_rodi_grecia.htm


----------



## agnellino (17 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei quello che è disperato?


Per me il suino ha ragione a dire che una città va considerata in base all' accoglienza, all' educazione e all' apertura mentale dei suoi cittadini. Quella frase del suino sui dei sexy shop è una metafora per indicare la liberta di pensiero e la mancanza di pregiudizi secondo me.
Saluti dal docile agnellino


----------



## Suino4ever (17 Agosto 2014)

agnellino ha detto:


> Per me il suino ha ragione a dire che una città va considerata in base all' accoglienza, all' educazione e all' apertura mentale dei suoi cittadini. Quella frase del suino sui dei sexy shop è una metafora per indicare la liberta di pensiero e la mancanza di pregiudizi secondo me.
> Saluti dal docile agnellino


 grande grazie agnellinooo bisogna fare una serata per locali per non pensare alla tua ragazza :up::up::up:


----------



## agnellino (17 Agosto 2014)

Suino4ever ha detto:


> grande grazie agnellinooo bisogna fare una serata per locali per non pensare alla tua ragazza :up::up::up:


Hai ragione una sera usciamo e ci ubriachiamo fino a star male


----------



## Suino4ever (17 Agosto 2014)

agnellino ha detto:


> Hai ragione una sera usciamo e ci ubriachiamo fino a star male


ok te faccio ubriacare de amiche scrofe oink oink. saluti dal suino :up:


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2014)

Suino e agnellino. ...non mi posso assentare un attimo che arriva tutta la fattoria


----------



## Suino4ever (18 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Suino e agnellino. ...non mi posso assentare un attimo che arriva tutta la fattoria


Lamù tu sei sempre la benvenuta... quanti pensieri ho fatto da ragazzino quando vedevo Lamù. saluti dal suino:up:


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Suino e agnellino. ...non mi posso assentare un attimo che arriva tutta la fattoria


Simy come si fa a indicare l'uscita? Tu sei bravissima a farlo, puoi spiegarmelo, please? :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una rivista americana di turismo ha fatto un sondaggio tra i suoi lettori per indicare le 10 città più inospitali del mondo. Ne è uscita la seguente classifica con le relativi motivazioni:
> 
> 1) Johannesburg    (motivi vari: inospitalità dei residenti, situazione politica, criminalità e mancanza di sicurezza)
> 
> ...


Sentito la rassegna stampa su rai 3 stamattina?
Ah per inciso il conte l'ascolta ogni mattina....

Ma stamattina
ed ecco l'articolo del Tempo...

Sos internazionale ai turisti: «Roma è insicura»
Non solo Londra. Per tutti i governi Città Eterna pericolosa. Così i siti istituzionali stranieri allertano i connazionali

borseggio
Altri articoli che parlano di...

    Categorie (1)
        Roma Capitale

Roma è pericolosa. Furti, scippi, rapine e truffe. I turisti che sbarcano nella Capitale rischiano. L’avviso del Foreign Office ai britannici, che ha sollevato il velo sulla microcriminalità che bracca la Città Eterna, è nulla rispetto ai «consigli di viaggio» dei ministeri degli Esteri di mezzo mondo. In Francia, Svizzera, Irlanda ma anche negli Stati Uniti, in Canada e nella lontanissima Australia tutti sanno dei pericoli che si corrono a fare il turista a Roma. Un po’ meno sembra averlo capito il sindaco Ignazio Marino. Che ha sì rispedito al mittente le accuse piovute dal Regno Unito, sottolineando che «a Londra c’è più criminalità che a Roma», ma ha ignorato che la maggior parte dei paesi occidentali dell’Urbe ha un’altra immagine. Quella raccontata da francesi, elvetici, neozelandesi e spagnoli che dalle vacanze romane si portano il ricordo di furti e borseggi, truffe di tassisti e ristoratori senza scrupoli, aggressioni e stupri. Tanto che i Ministeri degli Affari Esteri di numerosi Stati hanno stilato anche la mappa dei luoghi più pericolosi della Capitale d’Italia. La Stazione Termini, dove ladruncoli sono in agguato ad ogni ora del giorno della notte; il Colosseo, tappa obbligata di chi visita la città dei Cesari; piazza Navona e Campo de’ Fiori, dove fermarsi per un gelato è un «must». Zingari, mendicanti, manolesta di ogni razza e colore «lavorano» qui. I turisti sono prede da braccare. Ma c’è pure chi, al borseggio nudo e crudo, preferisce il furto con destrezza dopo aver avvicinato lo spaesato viaggiatore sbarcato da Oltreoceano ed essersi improvvisato cicerone, aiutandolo a districarsi tra le meraviglie di monumenti, chiese e musei. Per poi finire la giornata con un caffé al sonnifero e fuggire carico di telecamere, telefonini e mazzi di banconote sottratti ai malcapitati che s’erano fidati. Fontana di Trevi, corso Vittorio Emanuele, i Fori Imperiali le località preferite per agganciare gli sprovveduti che non immaginano che sotto la bellezza di Roma si cela uno strato (purtroppo spesso) di degrado, incrostato dall’assenza di provvedimenti incisivi per cancellare tassisti abusivi, vu’ cumprà, zingarelli, piccoli e grandi truffatori che dell’illegalità vivono. Polizia e carabinieri fanno quello che possono. Il resto lo dovrebbe fare (o almeno tentare) il Campidoglio.

Il turismo è una delle colonne portanti dell’economia di Roma: 30 milioni le presenze registrate nel 2013. Vedere tanti paesi descrivere la Capitale come «pericolosa», «a rischio di scioperi improvvisi», «tumulti e attentati terroristici» non è proprio il massimo. Seppure per il Dipartimento di Stato americano «le bombe esplodono in genere la notte» e arrivano «da gruppi anarchici». Ma dall’alba al tramonto si ruba, si scippa, si strappano borse ai turisti. Sul «64», la linea di bus segnalata dai dicasteri stranieri per l’elevata concentrazione di manolesta. Non si salva neppure il treno per l’aeroporto di Fiumicino: mentre si sale e si scende è facile che qualcuno sfili le valigie di sotto il naso. All’estero viene consigliato di tenere gli occhi bene aperti se si vuol visitare Roma senza sorprese. Meglio evitare strade buie la sera, mantenersi in zone frequentate, non dar corda agli sconosciuti e non accettare bevande da chi non è del gruppo. Per le turiste il cocktail drogato potrebbe preludere ad un’aggressione a sfondo sessuale.

Alessandra Zavatta

http://www.iltempo.it/roma-capitale...azionale-ai-turisti-roma-e-insicura-1.1298794


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2014)

E il ragionamento di base è questo...

Ma chi se ne frega eh?

Tanto turisti a Roma ne verranno sempre....

Bel atteggiamento

Molto ospitale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto per capirci,una questione è restaurare sta merda di basilica del palladio che nessuno conosce,un'altra questione è restaurare il COLOSSEO credo siano lavori di restauro leggermente diversi.Per restaurare la basilica del palladio basta un muratore rumeno,mezza giornata e via....restaurare il COLOSSEO credo costi leggermente di più.Ma chi cazzo conosce la basilica del PALLADIO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ehm, lascia stare il Palladio, dai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma appunto
> 
> io
> 
> ...



si, vero anche che diedero la terra ai veneti su raccomandazione della Chiesa. La diedero ai veneti e non agli abitanti delle terre bonificate che facevano egualmente la fame ma non avevano le stesse raccomandazioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sentito la rassegna stampa su rai 3 stamattina?
> Ah per inciso il conte l'ascolta ogni mattina....
> 
> Ma stamattina
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> E il ragionamento di base è questo...
> 
> Ma chi se ne frega eh?
> 
> ...



ma perché non la pianti con queste cagate?

@gli altri: ma perché continuate a rispondergli?


----------



## Principessa (18 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io adoro Roma, ci torno almeno una volta all'anno ma Parigi ha un'atmosfera che non ho ancora trovato in nessuna delle città che ho visitato


Anche io la penso così. 

Mi sono commossa quando sono uscita dalla metro, di sera, e ho visto la tour eiffel tutta illuminata.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che cosa ha di eccezionale Parigi dal punto di vista turistico secondo voi? A mio parere 2 musei (Louvre e Orsay) e Montmartre e Marais (gli unici 2 quartieri rimasti tipici della città).Poi c'è la tour eiffel ok. Un simbolo e niente più.  Alla fine bella si. Ma vogliamo confrontarla con Roma? Con Firenze? Con Venezia? O con altre città europee che secondo me sono molto più belle? Mi vengono in mente Praga, Vienna, Budapest. Nella stessa Francia Strasburgo è molto più bella di Parigi.Tenete conto che Parigi alla fine del 1800 è stata completamente rifatta dal punto di vista urbanistico. Non conserva nulla della sua tipicità a parte appunto il Marais e Montmartre. Quest'ultimo però è ormai così sfacciatamente turistico che è divenuto la caricatura di se stesso.Buscopann


Io non sono assolutamente d'accordo (e men che meno sui musei, che per me i più belli sono sempre e comunque lo Jacquemart-André e il Rodin col suo giardino. Senza dimenticare la Sainte Chapelle al tramonto che vale una vita di per sé, senza dimenticare Cluny, senza dimenticare il Beaubourg...la lista sarebbe lunga). Approvo il Marais, ma quasi solo per Place des Vosges, seondo me una delle piazze più belle del mondo. Ho lavorato a Parigi per 5 autunni/inverni, la conosco molto molto bene, ho avuto 5 case diverse in 5 diversi arrondissements e la trovo meravigliosa in tutto e per tutto tranne, forse, dalle parti del XX, oltre il Père Lachaise (uno sbattimento assurdo tornare a casa da sola). Ho vissuto anche a Roma e non farei il cambio nemmeno per un attimo; a Praga ho studiato per mesi e boccio la permanenza pure in quella città (bastano 5 giorni scarsi per Praga, poi via. L'inverno, poi, è atroce. E i praghesi, in linea del tutto generale, sono affabili quanto gli orsi). Frequentando Parigi un po', poi, non trovo nemmeno così pessimi i parigini. O meglio, tutto il mondo è paese: ce ne sono di fantastici, come ovunque. La Tour Eiffel e MontMartre, poi, le eviterei come la peste, esattamente come la Statua della Libertà e Times Square a New York. Vienna la trovo carina, ad essere molto generosi, e nulla più. Giusto perché Schiele se lo vuoi vedere devi andare lì e c'è l'Albertina, il Mumok, il Kunsthistoriches (con un Rembrandt da delirio), ecco tutto. Per il resto, secondo me non vale assolutamente la pena fare la fatica del viaggio. Sempre secondo me, eh.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm, lascia stare il Palladio, dai.


Soprattutto San Palladio e la basilica a lui dedicata
dove cantano gli angeli del Canova...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si, vero anche che diedero la terra ai veneti su raccomandazione della Chiesa. La diedero ai veneti e non agli abitanti delle terre bonificate che facevano egualmente la fame ma non avevano le stesse raccomandazioni.


Ma perchè allora non le hanno bonificate loro?
E sono state per secoli là con la malaria?

Ahn...
è lo Stato che deve fare
non NOI a rimboccarci le maniche...

Ahn
Si è la manna che deve piovere dal cielo

ahn...cossita....ahn...



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma perché non la pianti con queste cagate?
> 
> @gli altri: ma perché continuate a rispondergli?


Perchè sono cose che mi interessano
Ogni mattina io ascolto la rassegna stampa su radio 3
Per vedere se per caso mi si smonta qualche pregiudizio

Senti

Lo sai no?

Non è che a furia di sentire le tue di cagate
io cambio opinione eh?



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io non sono assolutamente d'accordo (e men che meno sui musei, che per me i più belli sono sempre e comunque lo Jacquemart-André e il Rodin col suo giardino. Senza dimenticare la Sainte Chapelle al tramonto che vale una vita di per sé, senza dimenticare Cluny, senza dimenticare il Beaubourg...la lista sarebbe lunga). Approvo il Marais, ma quasi solo per Place des Vosges, seondo me una delle piazze più belle del mondo. Ho lavorato a Parigi per 5 autunni/inverni, la conosco molto molto bene, ho avuto 5 case diverse in 5 diversi arrondissements e la trovo meravigliosa in tutto e per tutto tranne, forse, dalle parti del XX, oltre il Père Lachaise (uno sbattimento assurdo tornare a casa da sola). Ho vissuto anche a Roma e non farei il cambio nemmeno per un attimo; a Praga ho studiato per mesi e boccio la permanenza pure in quella città (bastano 5 giorni scarsi per Praga, poi via. L'inverno, poi, è atroce. E i praghesi, in linea del tutto generale, sono affabili quanto gli orsi). Frequentando Parigi un po', poi, non trovo nemmeno così pessimi i parigini. O meglio, tutto il mondo è paese: ce ne sono di fantastici, come ovunque. La Tour Eiffel e MontMartre, poi, le eviterei come la peste, esattamente come la Statua della Libertà e Times Square a New York. Vienna la trovo carina, ad essere molto generosi, e nulla più. Giusto perché Schiele se lo vuoi vedere devi andare lì e c'è l'Albertina, il Mumok, il Kunsthistoriches (con un Rembrandt da delirio), ecco tutto. Per il resto, secondo me non vale assolutamente la pena fare la fatica del viaggio. Sempre secondo me, eh.


Ma a MontMartre ci sono ancora i bambini che rubano portafogli e poi spariscono tra le siepi?
Io adoro parigi solo per na roba
Aristide Cavaillè Coll

St. Eustache, Saint Sulpice...e Notre Dame..

Poi i francesi hanno un sacco di roba fregata da Napoleone agli italiani

Ma in fondo meglio così

Tutta sta roba è tenuta meglio no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Soprattutto San Palladio e la basilica a lui dedicata
> dove cantano gli angeli del Canova...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Il verde era su uno dei miei post tra questi
quindi tra le 13.51 e la 14.43 perplesso ha modificato i miei post
vanificandone il senso e il significato

ma tant'è

la libertà di espressione oramai è un lontanissimo ricordo...


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2014)

*Veramente?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Soprattutto San Palladio e la basilica a lui dedicata
> dove cantano gli angeli del Canova...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...




Veramente?Ed io che pensavo che la basilica del palladio fosse dedicata a chi infastidisce le ragazzine nelle piazze di paese....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ha ragione chi scrive che  facciamo male a risponderti,sei un cialtrone di paese,dove cazzo ti presenti?dove?con quella faccia poi....vai in piazza va...che è meglio


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2014)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Il verde era su uno dei miei post tra questi
> quindi tra le 13.51 e la 14.43 perplesso ha modificato i miei post
> vanificandone il senso e il significato
> 
> ...





Ah ecco adesso perplesso modifica i tuoi post...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:anzi è proprio lui che li scrive vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma queste accuse le puoi provare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Cioè tu stai accusando un admin di modificare i tuoi post...:rotfl:Mo voglio vedere....


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco adesso perplesso modifica i tuoi post...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:anzi è proprio lui che li scrive vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma queste accuse le puoi provare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Cioè tu stai accusando un admin di modificare i tuoi post...:rotfl:Mo voglio vedere....


lascia perdere il mezzuomo.    non sa nemmeno riconoscere un banale accorpamento,vorrai mica che sprechi il mio tempo col nulla cosmico spinto


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2014)

*Dai*



perplesso ha detto:


> lascia perdere il mezzuomo.    non sa nemmeno riconoscere un banale accorpamento,vorrai mica che sprechi il mio tempo col nulla cosmico spinto



E dai che sei tu il razzista ammettilo:rotfl:,scrivi tu i post del conte vero?t'abbiamo beccato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò non è giusto:tu modifichi i post del conte :rotfl:che  pregni di enormi significati:rotfl::rotfl:diventano razzisti e vuoti.Guarda che sto cazzo di conte ha due laureeeee,frequenta la basilica del palladio....,nelle piazze di paese fa la voce alta:rotfl:,insomma stai attento..perchè la differenza si vede...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (19 Agosto 2014)

scusa perply, ma veramente modifichi i post del conte?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (19 Agosto 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusa perply, ma veramente modifichi i post del conte?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Certo!
Modifica pure i miei! I miei sono zeppi di offese e bestemmie...e lui mi censura e modifica!!! Admin cacca pupù!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2014)

*SI*

Modifica anche i miei,io scrivo conte sei bravo ed esce fuori:CONTE SEI UN GRAN COGLIONE....!:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (19 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo!
> Modifica pure i miei! I miei sono zeppi di offese e bestemmie...e lui mi censura e modifica!!! Admin cacca pupù!!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Modifica anche i miei,io scrivo conte sei bravo ed esce fuori:CONTE SEI UN GRAN COGLIONE....!:rotfl:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

questo lo scrive direttamente perpli


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2014)

*Adesso*

Adesso qualsiasi nefandezza scriverò,darò la colpa ai gestori...che trovata quel coglione del conte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso qualsiasi nefandezza scriverò,darò la colpa ai gestori...che trovata quel coglione del conte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi mandi a fanculo?


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi mandi a fanculo?


Clem,vatten'affanculo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2014)

*Ecco*



oscuro ha detto:


> Clem,vatten'affanculo.



Non sono stato io...è stato il tuba....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Clem,vatten'affanculo.





oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono stato io...è stato il tuba....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ma sarai tremendo!


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma sarai tremendo!



E dal vivo sono uguale....


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dal vivo sono uguale....


Non ho nessun dubbio  merito


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Clem,vatten'affanculo.



:sorriso:

Oh finalmente!


----------



## Frithurik (19 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi mandi a fanculo?


ma il sole ti sta danto in testa.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il verde era su uno dei miei post tra questi
> quindi tra le 13.51 e la 14.43 perplesso ha modificato i miei post
> vanificandone il senso e il significato
> 
> ...


C'è un particolare che non hai considerato: il sistema scrive in automatico, ed è una cosa che nessuno può evitare, neanche un admin, l'autore delle modifiche a un post, anche il giorno e l'ora oltre che, facoltativo, un motivo per tali modifiche... ti conviene informarti su come funziona la piattaforma informatica su cui gira questo forum, prima di scrivere certe cose...


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> :sorriso:
> 
> Oh finalmente!


Asp... ci provo pure io... Clem vhmff... aspetta... ci riprovo... Clem vmmhf... ora mi concentro:

Clem :bacio:

non ci sono riuscita!


----------



## Frithurik (19 Agosto 2014)

*ma non riesco*



lolapal ha detto:


> Asp... ci provo pure io... Clem vhmff... aspetta... ci riprovo... Clem vmmhf... ora mi concentro:
> 
> Clem :bacio:
> 
> non ci sono riuscita!


ci sto provando pure io e non ci riesco chissa se me lo chiede direttamente?


----------



## Principessa (19 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Veramente?Ed io che pensavo che la basilica del palladio fosse dedicata a chi infastidisce le ragazzine nelle piazze di paese....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ha ragione chi scrive che  facciamo male a risponderti,sei un cialtrone di paese,dove cazzo ti presenti?dove?con quella faccia poi....vai in piazza va...che è meglio


Facciamo male a rispondere e malissimo a quotare le cazzate ripetitive che scrive. 
 

Bisognerebbe ignorarlo e basta.


----------



## Principessa (19 Agosto 2014)

Solo così quello che dice varrà zero.


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2014)

*Si*

Insomma:è bello pure farlo incazzare dai:rotfl:quando sbrocca e incomincia a postare compulsivamente tutte quelle stronzate sul meridione,sulla secessione veneta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,ogni giorno scrive un stronzata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Ieri la sua testa molto malata...ha ipotizzato che perplesso cambia i contenuti dei suoi post...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:siamo tutti a conoscenza di questi gran cazzo di contenuti poi:rotfl::rotfl:,sempre le stesse idiozie,o i soliti patetici ricordi della serie:mio padre diceva...mio nonno diceva...mia madre diceva....una mia amica diceva....sempre sti cazzo di ricordi alla "dolce remi"....che se dicevano veramente qualcosa di sensato il conte sarebbe cresciuto con qualche valore e principio in più...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma:è bello pure farlo incazzare dai:rotfl:quando sbrocca e incomincia a postare compulsivamente tutte quelle stronzate sul meridione,sulla secessione veneta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,ogni giorno scrive un stronzata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Ieri la sua testa molto malata...ha ipotizzato che perplesso cambia i contenuti dei suoi post...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:siamo tutti a conoscenza di questi gran cazzo di contenuti poi:rotfl::rotfl:,sempre le stesse idiozie,o i soliti patetici ricordi della serie:mio padre diceva...mio nonno diceva...mia madre diceva....una mia amica diceva....sempre sti cazzo di ricordi alla "dolce remi"....che se dicevano veramente qualcosa di sensato il conte sarebbe cresciuto con qualche valore e principio in più...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Conosci un certo Sergio Sala?


----------



## rewindmee (20 Agosto 2014)

I parigini e i londinesi... non mi fanno impazzire.
Vivono in città bellissime (anche se la mia Roma, con gli stessi soldi a disposizione e gli stessi amministratori, sarebbe bella almeno quanto loro) ma non sembrano esprimere la loro felicità...


----------

